# Sticky  Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC



## LubiePiwo

bad455 said:


> Korzystanie z nowego interfejsu Forum Polskich Wieżowców dla wielu użytkowników okazało się mordęgą. Wkurzona społeczność przygotowała szereg dodatków, skryptów i styli, które ułatwiają życie forumowe i bez których wielu z nas nie wyobraża sobie uczestnictwa w dyskusjach. Niniejszy wątek zbiera te dodatki i służy dyskusji nad nimi, zaś ten post wprowadza do wątku, dając jednocześnie przegląd opracowanych rozwiązań.
> 
> *Style użytkowników*
> 
> W celu skorzystania ze stylów należy zainstalować w przeglądarce dodatek Stylus. (Ważne: Stylus, a nie Stylish, bo ten ostatni może szpiegować — wyjaśnienie w j. ang.). Istnieją wersje dla Chrome'a, Firefoksa i Opery. Podobne programy dla innych przeglądarek znajdziesz: tutaj.
> 
> Uwaga: strona userstyles.org, na której przechowywane są nasze style, lubi strasznie mulić. Czasem potrzeba kilku prób, żeby na nią wejść.
> 
> *Style kompleksowe*
> 
> Style te całościowo zmieniają wygląd forum, dzięki czemu staje się milsze dla oczu i czytelniejsze. Lepiej nie włączać jednocześnie kilku kompleksowych stylów, bo mogą się ze sobą gryźć.
> 
> *Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme*
> autor: @jawik80
> pobieranie: Stylish test style
> liczba pobrań: 812 (2020-06)
> post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC
> 
> Korzystając z tego stylu warto zainstalować też skrypt SSC Utility (zob. skrypty użytkowników), który jest równolegle rozwijany i przeznaczony do współpracy właśnie z _Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme_, rozszerzając go o dodatkowe możliwości.
> pobieranie skryptu: SSC Utility v1.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyscrapercity New Light Theme*
> autor: @bad455
> pobieranie: Skyscrapercity New Light Theme
> liczba pobrań: 510 (2020-06)
> post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FPW*
> autor: @jakjak3
> pobieranie: FPW
> liczba pobrań: 305 (2020-06)
> post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SSC Classic*
> autor: @kantorek
> pobieranie (jako samodzielny dodatek do Firefoksa nie wymaga Stylusa): SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)
> liczba pobrań: 268 (2020-06)
> post źródłowy: Problemy techniczne forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyscrapercity XF2 SSC*
> autor: @coth
> pobieranie: Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites
> liczba pobrań: 233 (2020-06)
> post źródłowy: coth's XF Style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *100LP*
> autor: @skejl
> pobieranie: Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites
> liczba pobrań: 32 (2020-06)
> post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Style drobne*
> 
> Style te wprowadzają drobne zmiany do interfejsu w celu rozwiązania jakichś bardzo konkretnych problemów. Na ogół można łączyć je ze sobą, jak i ze stylami kompleksowymi.
> 
> *Skyscrapercity New Fullscreen*
> autor: @bad455
> post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC
> od twórcy: „Jako że jest duże zapotrzebowanie na forum w pełnej szerokości, to popełniłem kolejny styl, który na to pozwala. Nie ogranicza szerokości, ukrywa czarny nagłówek przyklejony u góry okna przeglądarki, ukrywa prawą kolumnę oraz polecane wątki.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity New Fullscreen
> 
> 
> Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SSC unread post indicator*
> autor: @gnite
> post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC
> od twórcy: „Jeśli ktoś chce taką żółtą ikonkę wskazującą nieczytane posty, to stworzyłem taki styl dodający to, i tylko to.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSC unread post indicator
> 
> 
> Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SSC display post submission time inline*
> autor: @gnite
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-2#post-167556654
> od twórcy: „Jeśli ktoś chce samo rozwinięcie daty posta, pozostawiając resztę po zwykłemu bez stylu @bad455, to wrzuciłem jako osobny styl tylko z tym.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSC display post submission time inline
> 
> 
> Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SSC rearrange thread list view*
> autor: @gnite
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-5#post-167587469
> od twórcy: „Wywala na liście wątków informacje o autorze oraz odnośniki do stron na prawo, tak że po lewej pozostają wyłącznie tytuły”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSC rearrange thread list view
> 
> 
> Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyscrapercity Expanded Quotes*
> autor: @bad455
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-5#post-167588618
> od twórcy: „Jeśli kogoś irytują zwinięte cytaty, to mam styl na to 😉”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Expanded Quotes
> 
> 
> Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyscrapercity Expanded Subforums*
> autor: @bad455
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-5#post-167592838
> od twórcy: „Styl rozwijający subfora.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Expanded Subforums
> 
> 
> Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyscraper City Non-Sticky Navbar*
> autor: @skejl
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-11#post-167934186
> od twórcy: „Odkleja on pasek nawigacji od górnej krawędzi okna przeglądarki, tak że przestaje być widoczny po zjechaniu w dół strony.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscraper City Non-Sticky Navbar
> 
> 
> Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyscraper City Hide Autogenerated Avatars*
> autor: @skejl
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-14#post-168692698
> od twórcy: „Ukrycie automatycznie wygenerowanych awatarów, mianowicie tych przypisanych użytkownikom, którzy żadnego konkretnego sobie nie ustawili.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscraper City Hide Autogenerated Avatars
> 
> 
> Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyscraper City Remove Avatar Outline*
> autor: @skejl
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-15#post-168763641
> od twórcy: „Usuwa obwódkę okalającą awatary administratorów, moderatorów oraz użytkowników opłacających konta premium.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscraper City Remove Avatar Outline
> 
> 
> Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skrypty użytkowników*
> 
> W celu skorzystania ze skryptów należy zainstalować w przeglądarce dodatek Greasemonkey (wyłącznie dla Firefoksa), Violentmonkey (dla Chrome'a, Edge'a i Firefoksa), Tampermonkey (dla różnych przeglądarek, niestety jest zamkniętym oprogramowaniem) albo inny podobny.
> 
> *Skyscrapercity Disable Lazyload*
> autor: @bad455
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-5#post-167590034
> od twórcy: „Skrypt wyłączający opóźnione ładowanie obrazków (lazy loading) w postach.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Disable Lazyload
> 
> 
> Disables image lazy loading on skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greasyfork.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyscrapercity ImagesOnDemand*
> autor: @bad455
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-12#post-168331373
> od twórcy: „Wszystkie zdjęcia w postach są zablokowane, a zamiast nich pojawia się ikonka obrazka. Po kliknięciu w ikonkę ładuje się całe zdjęcie.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity ImagesOnDemand
> 
> 
> Loads image only on demand on skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greasyfork.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SSC Subscriptions*
> autor: @toonczyk
> post źródłowy: SkyscraperCity
> opis: Jednym kliknięciem otwiera na osobnych kartach nieprzeczytane wątki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSC Subscriptions
> 
> 
> Adds a button on "Following" page to open all watched threads with new posts in new tabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greasyfork.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Formatowanie dat*
> autor: @kwachu
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-7#post-167604000
> od twórcy: „Nie dawało mi spokoju amerykańskie formatowanie daty zatem zmierzyłem się po raz pierwszy z JS tak trochę poważniej no i wyszło takie coś ”
> 
> (kod skryptu w poście źródłowym)
> 
> *SSC Utility*
> autor: @jawik80
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-11#post-167963070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSC Utility v1.3
> 
> 
> Changes: unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greasyfork.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SSC auto theme*
> autor: @makbol
> post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC
> od twórcy: „Zrobiłem skrypt który w zależności od pory dnia zmienia automatycznie skórkę forum. W ciągu dnia jest jasna, po zachodzie słońca zmienia się na ciemną.”
> 
> https://github.com/makbol/ssc-auto-theme
> *Kody do uBlock Origin*
> 
> Niektóre spośród powyższych usprawnień można też uzyskać za pomocą rozszerzenia uBlock Origin lub podobnych.
> 
> autor: @Kpc21
> od twórcy: „Sprawia, że ten czarny pasek u góry nie przykleja się do okna przeglądarki przy przewijaniu okna i nie zabiera cennej powierzchni ekranu.”
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-3#post-167557488
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com###header:style(position: static !important)
> 
> 
> autor: @Kpc21
> od twórcy: „Rozciągnięcie forum na całą szerokość, żeby pozbyć się tych białych pasków po bokach.”
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-3#post-167557779
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com##.p-body-inner:style(max-width: none !important)
> 
> 
> autor: @Kpc21
> od twórcy: „Wyłączenie zwijania podpisów.”
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-3#post-167557779
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com##.signature-collapsed:style(max-height: none !important; box-sizing: content-box !important; overflow: visible !important)
> www.skyscrapercity.com##.signature-overlay:style(display: none !important)
> www.skyscrapercity.com##.signature-expand:style(display: none !important)
> 
> 
> autor: @Kpc21
> od twórcy: „Wyłączenie zwijania cytatów.”
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-3#post-167557779
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com##.bbCodeBlock-expandContent:style(max-height: none !important; overflow: visible !important)
> www.skyscrapercity.com##.bbCodeBlock-expandLink:style(display: none !important)
> 
> 
> autor: @okruszek11
> od twórcy: „Do pozbycia się sidebara.”
> post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-5#post-167591572
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com##.hide-mw-responsiveWide.sidebar.california-thread-sidebar
> 
> 
> *Publikowanie fotorelacji*
> 
> Powstało także kilka aplikacji ułatwiających wrzucanie rozbudowanych fotorelacji na forum. Działają na Linuksie, macOSie oraz Windowsie.
> 
> Właściwy wątek: Automatyzacja fotorelacji - fotorelacjonusz
> Strona programu Fotorelacjonusz: Redirecting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Oryginalny post:
> 
> Jak obiecałem w wątku o problemach technicznych - udostępniam swój styl poprawiający nieco czytelność nowego szablonu forum.
> 
> View attachment 34469
> 
> 
> Instrukcja:
> 1. Zainstaluj wtyczkę Stylus (dla Chrome, Firefoxa lub Opery) lub dowolną inną wtyczkę (również dla Edge czy Safari) pozwalającą na nadpisywanie stylów.
> 2. Wejdź na stronę stylu i kliknij duży niebieski przycisk "Install Style". Jeśli pojawi się okno z pytaniem czy zainstalować - potwierdź.
> 3. Enjoy 🙂
> 
> Styl będę poprawiał w miarę możliwości i potrzeb. Jeśli użyjesz wtyczki Stylus i zainstalujesz styl wg instrukcji, to każda aktualizacja stylu powinna trafić do Twojej przeglądarki w ciągu kilkunastu/kilkudziesięciu minut.


----------



## Asinus

Dla przypomnienia, chodzi o doprowadzenie wyglądu tego panelu do takiej postaci:










Linki do plugina, który trzeba najpierw zainstalować na wybranej przeglądarce:


el nino said:


> Chrome: Tampermonkey
> Firefox:Greasemonkey
> Opera: Violent monkey


----------



## ixs

Dzieki za skrypt! Teraz daje sie zyc z _forumem_. 

PS. Czy to duzo roboty aby skrypt zaciagal "ostatni post" z calego dzialu wlaczenie z miastami i wyswietlal go obok dzialu glownego (kolumna: Last Post)?

Tzn. Teraz gdy patrzymy na "Slask" wyswietla sie ostatni post tylko z dzialu glownego "Slask" - z wylaczeniem Wroclawia i Katowic. A fajnie by bylo, gdyby byly brane pod uwage takze i miasta. Taki w sumie drobiazg


----------



## LubiePiwo

ixs said:


> PS. Czy to duzo roboty aby skrypt zaciagal "ostatni post" z calego dzialu wlaczenie z miastami i wyswietlal go obok dzialu glownego (kolumna: Last Post)?


Hmm, nie jest to w sumie takie czasochłonne do zrobienia, zastanowię się nad tym. Ale można też wyświetlać ostatni post obok linków do miast, i nie wiem czy nie jest to lepsze rozwiązanie.


----------



## ixs

hmm... tak na sucho ciezko powiedziec czy np. na czytelnosci sie to nie odbije jezeli przy kazdym miescie "lasty" beda.


----------



## k%

ratujesz życie :cheers:


----------



## bartek76

Czy ja dobrze zrozumiałem, że mam sobie to coś instalować na swoim kompie?
A nie, że to propozycja naprawy wyglądu FPW u źródła?
No bez jaj, to ja jestem za odpłatnym dostępem, przynajmniej będzie można olać googla i postować trochę ciekawszego wizualnie kontentu.


----------



## Asinus

To raczej rozwiązanie doraźne, pamiętaj, że w nieodległej perspektywie czeka nas zmiana silnika forum, na którym będzie najpewniej więcej możliwości w kształtowaniu interfejsu forum.


----------



## Budowlaniec

To jest niesamowite, że po reformie trzeba instalować skrypty aby sprawnie przeglądać forum. Ba, nawet sami moderatorzy do tego zachęcają. :lol:

Takie ułatwienia to chyba tylko w naszym kraju są możliwe.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

a niedasie zrobić tak, żeby Warszawa była tak jak kiedyś oddzielnym forum, a reszta schowana?


----------



## ixs

da sie, z tej oto tablicy: usun linijke z Warszawa i pojawi sie ona spowrotem jako glowny dzial.



Code:


/**
 * Tablica z działami - NIE RUSZAĆ ;]
 */
 
var subforum = {

(pomiedzy innymi bedzie linija z warszawa, ktora trzeba wyrzucic)

}

Niezbyt to eleganckie, ale dziala


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ok, to jeszcze jedno pytanie, działa to na operze?


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Nie wiem, sprawdź i daj znać ;]

@ixs: właśnie eleganckie, bo każdy może sam sobie ustawić które fora chce schować


----------



## el nino

bloniaq_s8 said:


> ok, to jeszcze jedno pytanie, działa to na operze?


Działa tak samo jak w innych przeglądarkach, instalacja automatyczna także. Należy tylko wcześniej zainstalować dodatek Violentmonkey.


----------



## tresor

Jak to zainstalować? Jak klikam na link to nie wyskakuje żadne okienko z instalacją...


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ A masz zainstalowany plug-in do przeglądarki?


----------



## tresor

Nie. Który?


----------



## el nino

^^
Chrome: Tampermonkey 
Firefox:Greasemonkey 
Opera: Violent monkey


----------



## tresor

Było trzeba tak od razu. Świetna robota!


----------



## drugastrona

Ciekawe, że są osoby, którym ten obecny wygląd przeszkadza.


----------



## Maciej78

^^
Mi się nie podoba. A Tobie co do tego?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Zastanawiam się po prostu, dlaczego niektórym się nie podoba. Teraz jest zupełnie normalnie.


----------



## ixs

Moim zdaniem jest po prostu nieczytelnie, za duzo wyroznionych miast, ktore mnie zupelnie nie interesuja, a druga sprawa to sam uklad tej listy. Linki do regionow i miast maja identyczny styl przez co ciezko szybko i na pierwszy rzut oka wylowic to co mnie interesuje. Plus... duzo scrollowania.


----------



## vfmikey

Jest osom. Podbijam bo warto! 

:dance:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ixs said:


> da sie, z tej oto tablicy: usun linijke z Warszawa i pojawi sie ona spowrotem jako glowny dzial.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /**
> * Tablica z działami - NIE RUSZAĆ ;]
> */
> 
> var subforum = {
> 
> (pomiedzy innymi bedzie linija z warszawa, ktora trzeba wyrzucic)
> 
> }
> 
> Niezbyt to eleganckie, ale dziala




ee a jak wywalić z tego skryptu warszawę bo ja tam nic zmienić nie mogę...


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Masz coś takiego:


Code:


var hide = {'Łódzkie, Mazowsze, Podlasie': ['Warszawa', 'Łódź', 'Białystok'], 'Lubelskie, Małopolska, Podkarpacie i Świętokrzyskie': ['Kraków', 'Lublin'], 'Pomorze, Warmia i Mazury': ['Trójmiasto', 'Szczecin'], 'Śląsk': ['Wrocław', 'Katowice'], 'Wielkopolska, Kujawy, Lubuskie': ['Poznań', 'Bydgoszcz', 'Toruń']};

i wywalasz po prostu Warszawę z tablicy:


Code:


var hide = {'Łódzkie, Mazowsze, Podlasie': ['Łódź', 'Białystok'], 'Lubelskie, Małopolska, Podkarpacie i Świętokrzyskie': ['Kraków', 'Lublin'], 'Pomorze, Warmia i Mazury': ['Trójmiasto', 'Szczecin'], 'Śląsk': ['Wrocław', 'Katowice'], 'Wielkopolska, Kujawy, Lubuskie': ['Poznań', 'Bydgoszcz', 'Toruń']};


----------



## bloniaq_s8

chodziło mi o to, że nie mogłem edytować kodów, ale już sobie poradziłem ) Dzięki jesteście wielcy :cheers:


----------



## Sławek

Ja mam inne pytanie: 

Co się stało, że się popsuło i trzeba pisać skrypty sztucznie powracajace stary układ?


----------



## Kpc21

Stary układ nie działał w aplikacji mobilnej SSC.


----------



## itman

Kpc21 said:


> Stary układ nie działał w aplikacji mobilnej SSC.


Obecny też nie działa.


----------



## k%

Działa, zainstaluj ponownie aplikację.


----------



## Kuba.wro

Właśnie wrzuciłem. REWELACJA! :cheers1:


----------



## Gokufan

Asinus said:


> To raczej rozwiązanie doraźne, pamiętaj, że w nieodległej perspektywie czeka nas zmiana silnika forum, na którym będzie najpewniej więcej możliwości w kształtowaniu interfejsu forum.


Jakieś szczegóły?


----------



## Kpc21

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1790174


----------



## Gokufan

O rany... Skyscrapercity było takie od... zawsze  Aż trudno wyobrazić sobie zmianę silnika i interfejsu


----------



## LubiePiwo

Po miesiącu od zmiany nie będziesz pamiętał wyglądu jaki jest teraz


----------



## zonc

Człowieku, ja tutaj się wychowałem. Gdy zaczynałem to nie miałem nawet dziewczyny, a teraz mam żonę i walczę o dziecko.  Ja mam nie pamiętać forum?


----------



## el nino

LubiePiwo said:


> Uprościłem instalację skryptu jak tylko się da i wystarczy teraz wejść na stronę https://monkeyguts.com/codepages/777.user.js i kliknąć "instalacja". Działa na FF i Chromie. Oczywiście trzeba mieć zainstalowane Greasemonkey w FF albo Tampermonkey w Chromie.


Strona https://monkeyguts.com/ przestała działać. Masz może gdzieś jeszcze umieszczony skrypt?


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Mam, ale wrzucę go dopiero jakoś wieczorem jak wrócę z roboty.


----------



## LubiePiwo

el nino said:


> Strona https://monkeyguts.com/ przestała działać. Masz może gdzieś jeszcze umieszczony skrypt?


Sorry, że tak późno, ale obiecałem dzisiaj to jest 
https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/9668-ssc-v-2-0


----------



## el nino

^^Dziękuję :cheers:


----------



## el.polako

*LubiePiwo*: Czy można by zrobić tak, by w kolumnie _Last post_ były także brane pod uwagę podfora miast danego regionu? Tzn. żeby zamiast postu z Radomia o 16 był tam post z Warszawy o 17.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ teoretycznie można by, ale dużo z tym roboty, a nie bardzo mam czas. Może kiedyś się tym zajmę.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

el.polako said:


> *LubiePiwo*: Czy można by zrobić tak, by w kolumnie _Last post_ były także brane pod uwagę podfora miast danego regionu? Tzn. żeby zamiast postu z Radomia o 16 był tam post z Warszawy o 17.


wywal sobie warszawę do oddzielnego podforum i będzie git


----------



## LubiePiwo

Napisałem nowy skrypt, który może niektórym się przyda, wyświetlający wybrane tagi pod główną belką na SSC. Wygląda to tak:










Tak jak w poprzednim skrypcie, trzeba wejść na stronę https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/10915-ssc-tagi i kliknąć "Zainstaluj skrypt". Aby zmienić tagi trzeba edytować skrypt i w tym fragmencie kodu wpisać odpowiednie tagi:



Code:


var tags = {'gdańsk': 'Gdańsk', 'sopot': 'Sopot', 'gdynia': 'Gdynia', 'stadion': 'Stadion'};


----------



## hif

Kurcze, że ja dopiero teraz odkryłem ten wątek :v 

Świetna robota, SSC znów zrobiło się miłe i przyjemne!


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Dzięki, mi również miło


----------



## kmci53

weryhweryweryewa


----------



## bad455

Podepnę się nieco pod ten wątek 

Napisałem skrypt do zarządzania tagami, nieco bardziej elastyczny, niż ten wrzucony przez @LubiePiwo klika postów wyżej 

Wizualnie jest to mała ikonka - hashtag - przypięta w prawym górnym rogu strony (przypięta na stałe, więc zawsze jest pod ręką).









Po najechaniu myszką pojawia się lista zapisanych tagów. Lista jest posortowana "po hamerykańsku", więc wszystkie tagi rozpoczynające się od "ogonków" lądują na końcu (jeśli komuś będzie to bardzo przeszkadzało, to może kiedyś to poprawię ). Z tego miejsca można je również usuwać, klikając w X.









Po wejściu na stronę dowolnego otagowanego wątku pojawia się druga ikonka - plus. Po najechaniu myszką pojawia się lista tagów danego wątku, których nie mamy jeszcze zapisanych (jeśli mamy już zapisane wszystkie, to lista się po prostu nie wyświetli). Kliknięcie w tag zapisuje go.









Aby zainstalować należy wejść na stronę https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/17473-ssc-tagger i kliknąć "Zainstaluj skrypt". Skrypt działa w Firefoxie, Chromie i w Operze i wymaga wtyczki Greasemonkey/Tampermonkey.
Tagi zapisywane są w pamięci lokalnej przeglądarki, więc na ten moment nie da się ich przenieść do innej (planuję dodać opcję prostego eksportu/importu w bliżej nieokreślonej przyszłości  ), no i nie są przypisane do konkretnego użytkownika, więc po zalogowaniu/wylogowaniu wciąż są dostępne.

:wave:


----------



## sanders82

Dobry wieczór, coś się, coś się popsuło...


----------



## bad455

^^


MichalJ said:


> Przy okazji - czy mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć, dlaczego forum 'Infrastruktura drogowa' ma prawdziwe podfora ('Ukończone' i 'Petycje i akcje'), a fora wojewódzkie mają 'udawane' podfora (np. '» Warszawa' ma w nazwie '»', żeby było podobne do prawdziwego, ale nie jest to tak naprawdę podforum do 'Łódzkie, Mazowsze...')?





625 said:


> Bo muszę mieć wolny dzień na porobienie tego, a poza Tobą i mną, nikomu chyba nie przeszkadza. Ale mi też





625 said:


> Zrobiłem Śląsk w indeksie, jak Drogową. Podoba się?


----------



## LubiePiwo

Chyba w takim razie nie ma co poprawiać na razie, poczekamy czy 625 będzie zmieniał kolejne subfora, czy może wróci do starego układu.


----------



## 625

Do Siego Roku!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137259883&postcount=2538


----------



## el nino

Poniżej macie kilka skryptów które ułatwiają przeglądanie SSC. By je zainstalować, należy posiadać zainstalowany dodatek Tampermonkey (poniżej zamieściłem odnośniki dla większości przeglądatek).

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ulepszony przycisk polubienia*
https://greasyfork.org/scripts/30131-ssc-better-like-button/code/SSC Better like button.user.js








Różnice w działaniu z oryginalnym przyciskiem:
- szybsze działanie niż oryginalnego przycisku.
- Nie przeładowuje całego polubionego postu. Dzięki temu jeżeli post zawiera obrazy, nie pobierane są one ponownie, a jeżeli zawiera film z Youtube, nie jest on zatrzymywany. 
- Posiada też optyczny wskaźnik iż można polubić następny post (po polubieniu ikona staje się szara).

***
*Przycisk "do góry"*
https://greasyfork.org/scripts/14141-ssc-scroll-to-top/code/SSC Scroll to top.user.js








Dodawany jest przycisk, który umożliwia szybkie przewinięcie strony do góry.

***
*Przycisk "na dół"*
https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/31966-ssc-scroll-to-bottom
Dodawany jest przycisk, który umożliwia szybkie przewinięcie strony na dół strony.

***
*Przejście do listy subskrypcji*
https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/369523-ssc-control-panel-button
Dodaje przycisk do szybkiego przejścia do listy subskrybowanych wątków

***
*Duży przycisk "do ostatniego pierwszego nieprzeczytanego postu"*
Oryginalny przycisk jest tak mały, iż ciężko w niego trafić
https://greasyfork.org/scripts/3183...post/code/SSC Bigger "Go to new post".user.js









***
*Przewijanie długich postów*
Ma zastosowanie w przypadku postów naszego kolego z Białorusi.
https://greasyfork.org/scripts/31966-ssc-scroll-to-bottom/code/SSC Scroll to bottom.user.js









***
*Łatwiejsze otwieranie wątków (nieprzeczytanych) w nowym tabie (i w tle)*
https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/33498-skyscrapercity-rewrite-link-to-newpost

w listach wątków podmienia linki do pierwszych nie przeczytanych postów (nie trzeba trafiać w malusi guziczek), po kliknięciu (lewym myszy) otwiera w tabie i w tle (czasem przeglądarka potrafi mieć inne zdanie).
czyli zamiast gimnastyki z klikaniem kółkiem czy ctrl, klikamy kilka postów (bez przesady) i bawimy się w poszukiwanie właściwego taba

***
*Przyklejenie nicka (zawsze widoczny) do posta*
https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/386620-skyscrapercity-stiky-user-name

Przydatne przy dłuższych postach.
Jak dany username się doskroluje do samej góry przeglądarki to tam zostaje, aż do następnego posta.

***
*Skrypt zmniejszający zdjęcia do szerokości strony (poprawiony)*
https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/389183-skyscrapercity-com-large-images-fix

sugeruje wyłączyć poprzedni jeśli ktoś miał

***

*Zwiększenie okienka youtuba do zadanych wartości*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=163457820

uwaga, kod do przyklejenia do własno-stworzonego skryptu i poprawienia wg swoich potrzeb.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wszystkie skrypty kolegi skalee:
https://greasyfork.org/en/users/212840-skalee

Wszystkie moje sktypty:
https://greasyfork.org/pl/users/20755-el-nino

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dodatek Tampermonkey*
Opera
Chrome
Firefox
Na stronie producenta są także wersje dla Safari, Dolphin Browser, UC Browser.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Update z 2020-01-23* Dodano linki do skryptów na greasyfork
*Update z 2020-01-24* Dodano skrypty od ArtiiP i usunięto starsze wersje


----------



## Adolf Warski

A mógłbyś zrobić przycisk "w dół"?


----------



## el nino

Na sam koniec strony czy przewijanie o jeden ekran?


----------



## Adolf Warski

^^ Na koniec


----------



## el nino

^^ Skrolowanie w dół:
https://greasyfork.org/scripts/31966-ssc-scroll-to-bottom/code/SSC Scroll to bottom.user.js

Ale nie wiem czy nie lepiej zatrzymać się trochę wyżej, jak będziesz potrzebował by zjechać w inne miejsce daj znać.


----------



## Enters

el nino, Dzięki za przydatne skrypty :cheers:

Drobne sugestie:
Dodałbym do wszystkich skryptów obsługę https, a do skryptu "SSC Bigger "Go to new post" adres http*://www.skyscrapercity.com/subscription.php*


----------



## el nino

^^ Zaktualizowane


----------



## el nino

Skrypt dodający przewijanie w przypadku długich postów. Ma zastosowanie w przypadku postów naszego kolego z Białorusi.

https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/33496-ssc-ucinanie-długich-postów


----------



## ArtiiP

no skoro el nino publikuje skrypty to dam i swoje (na początek jeden)

skrypt idzie dużo dalej niż "duży guziczek idź do nowego" od kolegi:
linki tytułów wątków z odpowiednich list* są od razu z funkcją idź do nowego a dodatkowo klikniecie otwiera w nowym tabie (i w tle).

Oczywiście proszę jednak nie klikać tak masowo fefdziesięciu na raz, bo to mocno obciąża serwer, z umiarem. 

https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/33498-skyscrapercity-rewrite-link-to-newpost

* forumdisplay/usercp/subscription

PS gwarantuje pracę tylko w najnowszym firefoksie (i grasemonkey), inne przeglądarki odpuszczam z premedytacją (choć nie oznacza to, że nie zadziała), chyba że ktoś podeśle odpowiednie poprawki .

edita: tenże skrypt działa pod chromium z violentmonkey - czyli jest szansa że działa wszędzie (a przynajmniej tam gdzie są zaimplementowane specjalne funkcje grasemonkey, tamper umi)


----------



## dkzg

A czy zamiast przewijania mógłbyś zrobić przycisk pozwalający na powrót do usercp.php na dole strony?


----------



## el nino

Skrypt poprawiający wyświetlanie polskich liter










https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/369520-ssc-polish-letters


----------



## dkzg

dkzg said:


> A czy zamiast przewijania mógłbyś zrobić przycisk pozwalający na powrót do usercp.php na dole strony?


Podbijam.


----------



## el nino

dkzg said:


> Podbijam.


Za moment coś napiszę


----------



## el nino

Sprawdź: 
https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/369523-ssc-control-panel-button


----------



## dkzg

Działa, dzięki!


----------



## Kpc21

Szczerze mówiąc, ja jestem przeciwny takim skryptom (w sensie mówię o tym do polskich znaków), bo to rozleniwia innych, administracja może przez to olać temat "bo przecież jest skrypt".


----------



## rzet

Przydałby się guzik z linkiem do "first unread post..".


----------



## Ogg

Przecież jest...










Czy z poziomu subskrybowanych czy dowolnego podforum.


----------



## el nino

^^ Jest:


> Duży przycisk "do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego postu"
> Oryginalny przycisk jest tak mały, iż ciężko w niego trafić.
> https://greasyfork.org/scripts/31838...ost".user.js


----------



## Kpc21

W zasadzie to ta koperta z lewej mogłaby spełniać taką funkcję, na wielu forach tak to właśnie działa.


----------



## bad455

Podepnę się pod wątek 


Skrypt skracający listę lajków: https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/370683-ssc-likes

Taką listę









Skraca tak









A tak wygląda po rozwinięciu


----------



## skejl

Gdyby ktoś zatęsknił za możliwością łatwego zliczenia lajków pod postem, służę skryptem do GreaseMonkey: https://github.com/skalee/ssc-grease/blob/master/scripts/likes-counter.js.

Działa to tak (na przykładzie jednego z haseł słownika 100LP):










Skrypt ten niemal dubluje funkcjonolność tego autorstwa Bada455. Gdybym zawczasu wiedział o istnieniu tego wątku, to pewnie bym go nie popełnił. Może komuś bardziej spodoba się moja propozycja, więc tu zostawię jako alternatywę. Przypuszczam, że nie można używać obu na raz, ale nie sprawdziłem. Może kiedyś wrzucę na GreasyForka, póki co trzeba ręcznie.


----------



## skejl

Czerwona łapka (zamiast bladej) pod zalajkowanym postem. Wreszcie widząc starszy post, wie się już na pierwszy rzut oka, czy się go wcześniej zalajkowało, czy też nie. O taka:










Działa pod Firefoksem. Nie testowałem pod Chrome ani Edge – być może zadziała, lecz przypuszczam, że jednak będzie wymagać drobnych zmian.

Jeśli wolicie inny efekt (np. szara łapka albo kciuk w dół), można to zmienić w funkcji "color_post". Zawarłem tam kilka propozycji.

https://github.com/skalee/ssc-grease/blob/master/scripts/like-highlighter.js


----------



## dkzg

A mógłbyś to zgrać jakoś ze skryptem el_nino z pierwszej strony? Chodzi mi o ten z czerwonym sercem.


----------



## skejl

Hmm, wygląda na to, że znowu przeoczyłem istnienie jakiegoś trochę podobnego skryptu  Później pomyślę nad tym, choć na tym etapie nie wykluczam, że łatwiej będzie mi zmodyfikować skrypt El Niño.


----------



## el nino

^^ Twoje lepiej napisane  Zaletą jest iż nie ładuje się od nowa cały post po kliknięciu polubienia. Duża część to oryginalny kod obsługujący polubienia.


----------



## dkzg

Panowie, a co powiecie na skrypt wyświetlający na usercp.php ilość nieprzeczytanych postów w danym wątku? Da się?


----------



## skejl

A masz pomysł skąd wyciągnąć informację na temat liczby nieprzeczytanych postów w danym wątku?


----------



## dkzg

Hm.. Link do wątku na usercp.php kieruje do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego postu. Każdy z nich ma w nim swój numer, na górnej belce po prawej stronie. Twój ma numer 28. Potem należałoby ustalić numer ostatniego postu z ostatniej strony i odjąć dwie wartości.


----------



## skejl

Ale sam link na UserCP zawiera jedynie identyfikator wątku, np. "showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=2017475". Jak mi się wydaje, nie można wywieść potrzebnych informacji inaczej, niż otwierając ową stronę. A to nie wchodzi w rachubę, bo po pierwsze oznaczy posty jako przeczytane, a po drugie może zarżnąć SSC, a wiemy, że tym serwerom niewiele potrzeba.


----------



## ArtiiP

hmm niby jest miejsce gdzie to "widać" 

img#thread_statusicon_XXXXX[alt]

tyle że xxxxx jest zmienne (bo to id), a alt wymaga parsowania (i pewnie cierpi na LC_LANG, czyli jest zmienny od języka)


----------



## skejl

Ale ta podpowiedź „You have N post(s) in this thread” to liczba Twoich własnych wpisów w danym wątku, a nie liczba postów dodanych od ostatniej wizyty.


----------



## ArtiiP

ooo kurcze, faktycznie - jakaś pomroczność mnie dosięgła
sorry


----------



## skejl

El nino jest autorem niezwykle użytecznego skryptu pn. „Duży przycisk do ostatniego pierwszego nieprzeczytanego postu”. Popełniłem parę drobnych modyfikacji, dzięki czemu strona się nie rozjeżdża i wszystko ciut lepiej wygląda, konkretnie tak:










Poza tym działa bez jQuery, ale to raczej techniczna informacja. Z tego względu raczej nie pójdzie na starych przeglądarkach.

Skrypt jest już na GreasyForku (https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/383658-stubborn) oraz, jeśli ktoś woli, na GitHubie (https://github.com/skalee/ssc-grease/tree/master/stubborn).

Moje pozostałe skrypty: https://greasyfork.org/en/users/212840-skalee.


----------



## dkzg

A mi rozszerzenie obsługujące skrypty nie chce działać od rana i nie wiem czemu.


----------



## AntoniusBlock

Pamiętam kiedyś była kapitalna możliwość na forum by wyświetlić posty z największą liczbą like'ów. Czy są jakieś skrypty które by takie coś ponownie umożliwiały?


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ #niedasie
realnie tylko po stronie serwera takie staty są możliwe


----------



## ArtiiP

malutki skrypcik do *przyklejenia nicka dla danego postu*, przydatne przy dłuższych postach.
Jak dany username się doskroluje do samej góry przeglądarki to tam zostaje, aż do następnego posta 

https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/386620-skyscrapercity-stiky-user-name



trochę się gryzie wizualnie ze skryptem wb2010 (tło nicka jest wypełnione jednym kolorem), wiec nie jest to dla ludzi z jakąś formą OCD. 

Prawdopodobnie nie działa w oryginalnym gracemonkey, za to violent i tamper powinno, acz przyznaje że testowałem tylko pod [email protected]

dopisek: (v1.11) dla grace-ja dodałem co nieco kodu, wiec i tam powinno już działać.


No i przyznam że chciałem całą treść z tego pola przyklejać, ale przekracza to moje umiejętności/chęci ;D, prawdopodobnie trzeba by przepisać zawartość do osobnego diva, albo wstrzyknąć mnóstwo css.


----------



## skejl

@ArtiiP — starczy dodać element <style> gdziekolwiek do dokumentu. Przypuszczam, że to całe GM_addStyle, którego użyłeś, właśnie tak działa:



Code:


// ==UserScript==
// @name         skyscrapercity stiky user name
// @namespace    stiky_user_name
// @version      1.01
// @description  stiky post user name
// @author       Arti
// @match        https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php*
// @grant GM_addStyle
// @run-at   document-end
// ==/UserScript==

var css = `
  td.alt2 > div[id^=postmenu_]  { /* :nth-child(1) */
    position: -webkit-sticky;
    position: sticky;
    top: 0;
    right:0;
    background-color: #E1E4F2;
    }
`;

var styleElement = document.createElement('style');
styleElement.innerHTML = css;
document.getElementsByTagName("head")[0].appendChild(styleElement);


----------



## ArtiiP

@skejl: :hmm: polazłem na gihtuba graceja i znajduje mi tam polyfille na GM_addStyle, wiec teoretycznie powinno to to działać, z drugiej wisi jakiś issue, że nie :WAT:. 

Patrząc na całokształt projektu gracemonkey (po wymuszonej przesiadce na webextensions) to trudno powiedzieć co tam działa, a co nie.


----------



## skejl

ArtiiP said:


> @skejl: :hmm: polazłem na gihtuba graceja i znajduje mi tam polyfille na GM_addStyle, wiec teoretycznie powinno to to działać, z drugiej wisi jakiś issue, że nie :WAT:.


U mnie (Firefox+Greasemonkey) działa jedynie wersja z moimi zmianami, ta z postu #39.



ArtiiP said:


> No i przyznam że chciałem całą treść z tego pola przyklejać, ale przekracza to moje umiejętności/chęci ;D, prawdopodobnie trzeba by przepisać zawartość do osobnego diva, albo wstrzyknąć mnóstwo css.


Jako bardzo zadowolony użytkownik tego skryptu stwierdzam, że tak jak jest teraz, jest bardzo dobrze. Dzięki temu widać nazwę użytkownika nawet wtedy, gdy tylko samiuśka końcówka posta mieści się na ekranie. A w tej wersji niby-lepszej widziałbym zamiast tego ile ma postów, lajków, a w najlepszym razie kawałek awatara.


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ no dobra przekonałeś mnie w obu sprawach (acz oczywiście po swojemu musiałem) 

proszę daj znać czy działa


----------



## skejl

Jak marzenie.


----------



## misiek_z11

Nie działa mi w Chromie Skrypt zmniejszający zdjęcia do szerokości strony. Zna ktoś przyczynę?


----------



## ArtiiP

to jest takie prostackie że nie wiem co ma tam nie działać ;/


spróbuj tą metoda 
https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/389183-skyscrapercity-com-large-images-fix
acz zastrzegam że poprzedni musisz wyłączyć przed instalacją.

edita 
ah no tak 
hint: "http*s*" 
acz ta moja również działa z grace-jem


----------



## dkzg

Ja mam prośbę do piszących skrypty.
Mógłby ktoś z Was napisać skrypt, który zamraża stronę inforpasażera gdy po automatycznym odświeżeniu strony nie ma dostępu do internetu? Teraz cała zawartość znika, informując o braku połączenia, a jak mam IP otwartego w czasie podróży to często nie ma zasięgu i nie można sprawdzić czy jadę w planie czy nie. W miarę możliwości prosiłbym też o jakiś licznik informujący od jakiego czasu strona jest offline.


----------



## ArtiiP

słabo to widzę 
tam jest pełen reload, wiec wszelkie dane na poziomie js są killowane.

podejście na ubicie tego reload też jakoś nie funguje. 
prostackie for (var i=0; i<1000000;i++){clearTimeout(i)} z konsoli nie daje rady, i w sumie nie wiem czemu, może odnawiają na jakimś evencie, ale to już przekracza moje zdolności.


----------



## skejl

Może trzeba podejść inaczej do tematu — postawić lokalnie jakieś proxy z cachem i łączyć się przez to proxy. Taki luźny pomysł, jeszcze do końca nieprzemyślany.


----------



## dkzg

ArtiiP said:


> słabo to widzę
> tam jest pełen reload, wiec wszelkie dane na poziomie js są killowane.
> 
> podejście na ubicie tego reload też jakoś nie funguje.
> prostackie for (var i=0; i<1000000;i++){clearTimeout(i)} z konsoli nie daje rady, i w sumie nie wiem czemu, może odnawiają na jakimś evencie, ale to już przekracza moje zdolności.


Szkoda.
Kiedyś, kiedyś, jak jeszcze Opera była samodzielną przeglądarką można było w niej zablokować automatyczne odświeżanie strony albo ustawić własną częstotliwość. Nie wiem, może to Ci jakoś naświetli kierunek.


----------



## skejl

del


----------



## skejl

*Linki do tweetów*

Jeśli ktoś blokuje zawartość stron trzecich, to nie widzi tweetów. Nawet więcej: w ogóle nie wie, że coś powinno się wyświetlić. No to napisałem skrypcik, który dodaje link do takiego niewidzialnego tweeta, żeby sobie można było kliknąć. Efekt wygląda jak poniżej:



>


– GreasyFork: https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/390648-links-to-tweets-for-skyscrapercity
– GitHub: https://github.com/skalee/ssc-grease/tree/master/links-to-tweets
– Moje pozostałe skrypty: https://greasyfork.org/en/users/212840-skalee


----------



## ArtiiP

w jakims hydeparkowym wońtku wynikła potrzeba powiększenia youtubowego okienka

oto kot, każdy widzi co to za kot 
podaje w tej mniej wygodnej formie, gdyż prawdopodobnie moje ustawienia rozmiarów są dla wielu nie ciekawe

te 800 i 480 pod koniec trzeba sobie samemu do swoich potrzeb zmienić, warto jednak zachować proporcje.



Code:


// ==UserScript==
// @name          skyscrapercity youtube resizer
// @namespace     skyscrapercity_youtube_resizer
// @description   Resizes youtube on  VBulletin forums.
// @include       https://www.skyscrapercity.com/*
// @include       https://www.skyscrapercity.com/*
// ==/UserScript==
//

var vB = false;
var dtag = document.getElementsByTagName('div');
for (i=0; i<dtag.length; i++) {
	if (dtag[i].className.indexOf('smallfont') > -1) {
		if (dtag[i].innerHTML.indexOf('Powered by vBulletin') > -1) {
			vB = true;
		}
	}
}
if (vB) {
	var aSpan = document.getElementsByTagName('td');
	for (i=0; i<aSpan.length; i++) {
		if (aSpan[i].className == 'alt1') {
			var aYT = aSpan[i].getElementsByTagName('iframe');
			for (j=0; j<aYT.length; j++) {
				if (aYT[j].src.indexOf("https://www.youtube.com/") == 0) {
				  aYT[j].width=800;
				  aYT[j].height=480;
				}
			}
		}
	}
}

tak wiem, można by to i ładniej, i czytelniej, i w ogóle, ale mi się nie chce ;D


----------



## jtgs

ArtiiP said:


> słabo to widzę
> tam jest pełen reload, wiec wszelkie dane na poziomie js są killowane.
> 
> podejście na ubicie tego reload też jakoś nie funguje.
> prostackie for (var i=0; i<1000000;i++){clearTimeout(i)} z konsoli nie daje rady, i w sumie nie wiem czemu, może odnawiają na jakimś evencie, ale to już przekracza moje zdolności.


Nie wiem, czy sprawa jest jeszcze aktualna, ale z tego co widzę window.stop(); z konsoli to ubija. 
Można napisać skrypt, który domyślnie wykonuje to polecenie, a jeśli jest net, to odświeża przez JS po czasie x sekund.

Edit: a właściwie ubija, po minucie sprawdza, czy jest net, jeśli tak, to dokonuje odświeżenia, a jeśli nie, to wystawia gdzieś inkrementalny licznik minut.


----------



## el nino

skejl, ArtiiP
Dajcie opis i linki do waszych skryptów, to podmienię zawartość pierwszego posta dodając je tam.


----------



## el nino

Jakby ktoś chciał trochę zmienionego wyglądu SSC, to wystarczy dodatek Stylish i są gotowe "tematy": https://userstyles.org/styles/browse?search_terms=skyscrapercity&type=false

Jak będę mieć chwilę, to wrzucę też swój wygląd.


----------



## bad455

^^ Słowo ostrzeżenia - nie używamy Stylisha, bo szpieguje. Używamy Stylusa lub innych otwartoźródłowych alternatyw.


----------



## bad455

Korzystanie z nowego interfejsu Forum Polskich Wieżowców dla wielu użytkowników okazało się mordęgą. Wkurzona społeczność przygotowała szereg dodatków, skryptów i styli, które ułatwiają życie forumowe i bez których wielu z nas nie wyobraża sobie uczestnictwa w dyskusjach. Niniejszy wątek zbiera te dodatki i służy dyskusji nad nimi, zaś ten post wprowadza do wątku, dając jednocześnie przegląd opracowanych rozwiązań.

*Style użytkowników*

W celu skorzystania ze stylów należy zainstalować w przeglądarce dodatek Stylus. (Ważne: Stylus, a nie Stylish, bo ten ostatni może szpiegować — wyjaśnienie w j. ang.). Istnieją wersje dla Chrome'a, Firefoksa i Opery. Podobne programy dla innych przeglądarek znajdziesz: tutaj.

Uwaga: strona userstyles.org, na której przechowywane są nasze style, lubi strasznie mulić. Czasem potrzeba kilku prób, żeby na nią wejść.

*Style kompleksowe*

Style te całościowo zmieniają wygląd forum, dzięki czemu staje się milsze dla oczu i czytelniejsze. Lepiej nie włączać jednocześnie kilku kompleksowych stylów, bo mogą się ze sobą gryźć.

*Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme*
autor: @jawik80
pobieranie: Stylish test style
liczba pobrań: 812 (2020-06)
post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC

Korzystając z tego stylu warto zainstalować też skrypt SSC Utility (zob. skrypty użytkowników), który jest równolegle rozwijany i przeznaczony do współpracy właśnie z _Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme_, rozszerzając go o dodatkowe możliwości.
pobieranie skryptu: SSC Utility v1.3








*Skyscrapercity New Light Theme*
autor: @bad455
pobieranie: https://userstyles.org/styles/181489/skyscrapercity-new-light-theme
liczba pobrań: 510 (2020-06)
post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC








*FPW*
autor: @jakjak3
pobieranie: FPW
liczba pobrań: 305 (2020-06)
post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC








*SSC Classic*
autor: @kantorek
pobieranie (jako samodzielny dodatek do Firefoksa nie wymaga Stylusa): SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)
liczba pobrań: 268 (2020-06)
post źródłowy: Problemy techniczne forum








*Skyscrapercity XF2 SSC*
autor: @coth
pobieranie: Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites
liczba pobrań: 233 (2020-06)
post źródłowy: coth's XF Style








*100LP*
autor: @skejl
pobieranie: Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites
liczba pobrań: 32 (2020-06)
post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC








*Style drobne*

Style te wprowadzają drobne zmiany do interfejsu w celu rozwiązania jakichś bardzo konkretnych problemów. Na ogół można łączyć je ze sobą, jak i ze stylami kompleksowymi.

*Skyscrapercity New Fullscreen*
autor: @bad455
post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC
od twórcy: „Jako że jest duże zapotrzebowanie na forum w pełnej szerokości, to popełniłem kolejny styl, który na to pozwala. Nie ogranicza szerokości, ukrywa czarny nagłówek przyklejony u góry okna przeglądarki, ukrywa prawą kolumnę oraz polecane wątki.”









Skyscrapercity New Fullscreen


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org





*SSC unread post indicator*
autor: @gnite
post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC
od twórcy: „Jeśli ktoś chce taką żółtą ikonkę wskazującą nieczytane posty, to stworzyłem taki styl dodający to, i tylko to.”









SSC unread post indicator


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org





*SSC display post submission time inline*
autor: @gnite
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-2#post-167556654
od twórcy: „Jeśli ktoś chce samo rozwinięcie daty posta, pozostawiając resztę po zwykłemu bez stylu @bad455, to wrzuciłem jako osobny styl tylko z tym.”









SSC display post submission time inline


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org





*SSC rearrange thread list view*
autor: @gnite
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-5#post-167587469
od twórcy: „Wywala na liście wątków informacje o autorze oraz odnośniki do stron na prawo, tak że po lewej pozostają wyłącznie tytuły”









SSC rearrange thread list view


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org





*Skyscrapercity Expanded Quotes*
autor: @bad455
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-5#post-167588618
od twórcy: „Jeśli kogoś irytują zwinięte cytaty, to mam styl na to 😉”









Skyscrapercity Expanded Quotes


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org





*Skyscrapercity Expanded Subforums*
autor: @bad455
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-5#post-167592838
od twórcy: „Styl rozwijający subfora.”









Skyscrapercity Expanded Subforums


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org





*Skyscraper City Non-Sticky Navbar*
autor: @skejl
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-11#post-167934186
od twórcy: „Odkleja on pasek nawigacji od górnej krawędzi okna przeglądarki, tak że przestaje być widoczny po zjechaniu w dół strony.”









Skyscraper City Non-Sticky Navbar


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org





*Skyscraper City Hide Autogenerated Avatars*
autor: @skejl
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-14#post-168692698
od twórcy: „Ukrycie automatycznie wygenerowanych awatarów, mianowicie tych przypisanych użytkownikom, którzy żadnego konkretnego sobie nie ustawili.”









Skyscraper City Hide Autogenerated Avatars


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org





*Skyscraper City Remove Avatar Outline*
autor: @skejl
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-15#post-168763641
od twórcy: „Usuwa obwódkę okalającą awatary administratorów, moderatorów oraz użytkowników opłacających konta premium.”









Skyscraper City Remove Avatar Outline


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org





*Skrypty użytkowników*

W celu skorzystania ze skryptów należy zainstalować w przeglądarce dodatek Greasemonkey (wyłącznie dla Firefoksa), Violentmonkey (dla Chrome'a, Edge'a i Firefoksa), Tampermonkey (dla różnych przeglądarek, niestety jest zamkniętym oprogramowaniem) albo inny podobny.

*Skyscrapercity Disable Lazyload*
autor: @bad455
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-5#post-167590034
od twórcy: „Skrypt wyłączający opóźnione ładowanie obrazków (lazy loading) w postach.”






Skyscrapercity Disable Lazyload


Disables image lazy loading on skyscrapercity.com




greasyfork.org





*Skyscrapercity ImagesOnDemand*
autor: @bad455
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-12#post-168331373
od twórcy: „Wszystkie zdjęcia w postach są zablokowane, a zamiast nich pojawia się ikonka obrazka. Po kliknięciu w ikonkę ładuje się całe zdjęcie.”






Skyscrapercity ImagesOnDemand


Loads image only on demand on skyscrapercity.com




greasyfork.org





*SSC Subscriptions*
autor: @toonczyk
post źródłowy: SkyscraperCity
opis: Jednym kliknięciem otwiera na osobnych kartach nieprzeczytane wątki.









SSC Subscriptions


Adds a button on "Following" page to open all watched threads with new posts in new tabs




greasyfork.org





*Formatowanie dat*
autor: @kwachu
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-7#post-167604000
od twórcy: „Nie dawało mi spokoju amerykańskie formatowanie daty zatem zmierzyłem się po raz pierwszy z JS tak trochę poważniej no i wyszło takie coś ”

(kod skryptu w poście źródłowym)

*SSC Utility*
autor: @jawik80
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-11#post-167963070









SSC Utility v1.3


Changes: unknown




greasyfork.org





*SSC auto theme*
autor: @makbol
post źródłowy: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC
od twórcy: „Zrobiłem skrypt który w zależności od pory dnia zmienia automatycznie skórkę forum. W ciągu dnia jest jasna, po zachodzie słońca zmienia się na ciemną.”

https://github.com/makbol/ssc-auto-theme
*Kody do uBlock Origin*

Niektóre spośród powyższych usprawnień można też uzyskać za pomocą rozszerzenia uBlock Origin lub podobnych.

autor: @Kpc21
od twórcy: „Sprawia, że ten czarny pasek u góry nie przykleja się do okna przeglądarki przy przewijaniu okna i nie zabiera cennej powierzchni ekranu.”
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-3#post-167557488


Code:


www.skyscrapercity.com###header:style(position: static !important)


autor: @Kpc21
od twórcy: „Rozciągnięcie forum na całą szerokość, żeby pozbyć się tych białych pasków po bokach.”
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-3#post-167557779


Code:


www.skyscrapercity.com##.p-body-inner:style(max-width: none !important)


autor: @Kpc21
od twórcy: „Wyłączenie zwijania podpisów.”
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-3#post-167557779


Code:


www.skyscrapercity.com##.signature-collapsed:style(max-height: none !important; box-sizing: content-box !important; overflow: visible !important)
www.skyscrapercity.com##.signature-overlay:style(display: none !important)
www.skyscrapercity.com##.signature-expand:style(display: none !important)


autor: @Kpc21
od twórcy: „Wyłączenie zwijania cytatów.”
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-3#post-167557779


Code:


www.skyscrapercity.com##.bbCodeBlock-expandContent:style(max-height: none !important; overflow: visible !important)
www.skyscrapercity.com##.bbCodeBlock-expandLink:style(display: none !important)


autor: @okruszek11
od twórcy: „Do pozbycia się sidebara.”
post źródłowy: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/nowe-skrypty-ułatwiające-przeglądanie-ssc.2255257/page-5#post-167591572


Code:


www.skyscrapercity.com##.hide-mw-responsiveWide.sidebar.california-thread-sidebar


*Publikowanie fotorelacji*

Powstało także kilka aplikacji ułatwiających wrzucanie rozbudowanych fotorelacji na forum. Działają na Linuksie, macOSie oraz Windowsie.

Właściwy wątek: Automatyzacja fotorelacji - fotorelacjonusz
Strona programu Fotorelacjonusz: Redirecting…





-----

Oryginalny post:

Jak obiecałem w wątku o problemach technicznych - udostępniam swój styl poprawiający nieco czytelność nowego szablonu forum.










Instrukcja:
1. Zainstaluj wtyczkę Stylus (dla Chrome, Firefoxa lub Opery) lub dowolną inną wtyczkę (również dla Edge czy Safari) pozwalającą na nadpisywanie stylów.
2. Wejdź na stronę stylu i kliknij duży niebieski przycisk "Install Style". Jeśli pojawi się okno z pytaniem czy zainstalować - potwierdź.
3. Enjoy 🙂

Styl będę poprawiał w miarę możliwości i potrzeb. Jeśli użyjesz wtyczki Stylus i zainstalujesz styl wg instrukcji, to każda aktualizacja stylu powinna trafić do Twojej przeglądarki w ciągu kilkunastu/kilkudziesięciu minut.


----------



## SebaD86

@bad455 - czy mógłbyś zrobić inne kolory? albo np. wersję old? I jak usunąć ten pasek po prawej?


----------



## drugastrona

Tak, wersja old by się bardzo przydała


----------



## bad455

SebaD86 said:


> @bad455 - czy mógłbyś zrobić inne kolory? albo np. wersję old? I jak usunąć ten pasek po prawej?


Mogę spróbować zrobić coś w miarę zbliżonego, ale to wymaga trochę więcej czasu.


----------



## GrimFadango

Jest znacznie lepiej, dzięki!


----------



## PiotrLolo

Aby pozbyć się sidebara tylko w dyskusji to trzeba dodać:

.california-thread-sidebar {
display: none;
}

Jeśli wywalić wszystkie sidebary to:

.sidebar {
display: none;
}

Tak mi się przynajmniej na szybko wydaje.


----------



## misioho

No, teraz to wygląda jak należy. Wielkie dzięki


----------



## Hayate

Nasz kolega toonczyk popełnił taki skrypt, który dla mnie jest absolutnym hitem. 









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## misioho

Oh no
Każdy w nowym tabie? Chyba bym umarł


----------



## Grvl

A ja bym poprosił coś co automatycznie rozwija cytaty, bo dostaję szału od tego


----------



## misioho

PiotrLolo said:


> Aby pozbyć się sidebara tylko w dyskusji to trzeba dodać:


Dobrze ci się wydaje.
U mnie usunęło.


----------



## ixs

Grvl said:


> A ja bym poprosił coś co automatycznie rozwija cytaty, bo dostaję szału od tego


A gdyby sie dalo jeszcze rozwinac drzewo dzialow na glownej stronie (jednoczesnie zmniejszajac odstepy pionowe pomiedzy poszegolnymi wierszami, zeby sie tak nie rozlazilo) to juz by bylo idealnie.
No i jeszcze przy zachowaniu obecnego designu, tlo calych poszczegolnych postow na szaro-niebieski, zblizony do starego forum, ale jednak bardziej szary niz niebieski.


----------



## SebaD86

PiotrLolo said:


> .sidebar {
> display: none;
> }
> Tak mi się przynajmniej na szybko wydaje.


Wybawco!


----------



## Grvl

^^
Jak wklejam, to wyskakuje mi jakiś błąd, którego absolutnie nie rozumiem


----------



## Grvl

Wlasnie mam firefoxa. Jak wpisałem te dwa z -webkit to po prostu zniknął przycisk rozwijania cytatu, ale nadal był przycięty.


----------



## Kiryl

Poniżej tez fajny skrypt. Usuwa prawą kolumnę i dodaje kolorystyczny separator pomiedzy postami








Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites


Stylish, the world’s largest website theme library, letting you personalize your favorite sites.




userstyles.org




Trzeba zainstalować dodatek stylish


----------



## freereg

Czy da się jakimś skryptem dołożyć możliwość grupowania subskrybowanych wątków w coś na kształt katalogów, jak było w starym ssc?


----------



## janobrrs

A ktoś spotkał się z rozwiązaniem na przeglądanie po Tag'ach? Obecnie jak się kliknie na tak to układ jest zupełnie inny niż forum, nie można wskoczyć na ostatni post i nie sortuje nawet chronologicznie


----------



## Muczi

Czy macie jakiś skrypt, który przywróciłby kwadracik, do najnowszego, nieprzeczytanego posta? W tym momencie nie umiem czytać forum :/


----------



## schuttenbach

Było już milion razy:


> Było już kilka razy, ale może warto odpowiedzieć, żeby inni znowu o to nie pytali. Tym przyciskiem jest teraz nazwa tematu. Za pierwszym wejściem w dany temat ta funkcja jeszcze nie działa, ale podczas kolejnych prób będzie już ok


będzie potrzebny kolejny milion.


----------



## misioho

mitm said:


> A BTW da się coś z tymi cytatami zrobić?


Coś tu u ciebie nie działa, u mnie wygląda tak (po zastosowaniu dodatku Stylish i stylu @bad455)


----------



## mitm

heh, ale jaja. Miałem wymuszenie useragent'a dla ssc. Po usunięciu wszystko ok.


----------



## bad455

Jako że jest duże zapotrzebowanie na forum w pełnej szerokości, to popełniłem kolejny styl, który na to pozwala.
Nie ogranicza szerokości, ukrywa czarny nagłówek przyklejony u góry okna przeglądarki, ukrywa prawą kolumnę oraz polecane wątki.








Skyscrapercity New Fullscreen


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org





Żeby nie było: prawą kolumnę można również ukryć wykupując konto premium, do czego gorąco zachęcam 🙂


----------



## misioho

E, mi się ten pasek u góry podoba


----------



## bartek76

bad455 said:


> Jak obiecałem w wątku o problemach technicznych - udostępniam swój styl poprawiający nieco czytelność nowego szablonu forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Instrukcja:
> 1. Zainstaluj wtyczkę Stylus (dla Chrome, Firefoxa lub Opery) lub dowolną inną wtyczkę (również dla Edge czy Safari) pozwalającą na nadpisywanie stylów.
> 2. Wejdź na stronę stylu i kliknij duży niebieski przycisk "Install Style". Jeśli pojawi się okno z pytaniem czy zainstalować - potwierdź.
> 3. Enjoy 🙂
> 
> Styl będę poprawiał w miarę możliwości i potrzeb. Jeśli użyjesz wtyczki Stylus i zainstalujesz styl wg instrukcji, to każda aktualizacja stylu powinna trafić do Twojej przeglądarki w ciągu kilkunastu/kilkudziesięciu minut.


Zainstalowałem i w sumie nic się nie zmieniło

Edit
Jednak jest trochę różnic in plus, keep going


----------



## jakjak3

Też chwilę się pobawiłem, nie jest to jeszcze ukończone: FPW


----------



## bartek76

Kantorek zrobił coś takiego, jak dotąd rewelacja



kantorek said:


> Też trochę pogrzebałem w stylach strony i zrobiłem z tego addon do Firefoxa, jeśli ktoś chce, to może go pobrać stąd
> 
> SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)
> 
> Trochę górnolotnie nazwałem go SSC Classic, chociaż sprawia głównie, że posty są (jak dla mnie) bardziej czytelne i przypominają te ze starego forum (wygląda to podobnie jak ten styl z rosyjskiego wątku). Przy instalacji żądany jest Dostęp do danych użytkownika dla witryny www.skyscrapercity.com ale to jest konieczne żeby można było zmieniać wygląd strony. Zaręczam, że nie pobiera on żadnych danych. Zresztą można sprawdzić sobie kod źródłowy, który powinien być tu C:\Users\<Twoja nazwa użytkownika>\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\<nazwa profilu>\extensions. Po instalacji będzie tam plik z rozszerzeniem .xpi, który można rozpakować 7-zipem. Addon działa też w Chromie ale żeby go tam zainstalować trzeba nieco pokombinować.
> 
> Aby strona się dobrze wyświetlała trzeba sobie ustawić Light Mode.


----------



## n3w.mod3l

Muczi said:


> Czy macie jakiś skrypt, który przywróciłby kwadracik, do najnowszego, nieprzeczytanego posta? W tym momencie nie umiem czytać forum :/


Też mi tego brakowało, a przynajmniej tak myślałem. Kliknięcie w tytuł działa tak samo.


----------



## Ambrozy

PiotrLolo said:


> Aby pozbyć się sidebara tylko w dyskusji to trzeba dodać:
> 
> .california-thread-sidebar {
> display: none;
> }
> 
> Jeśli wywalić wszystkie sidebary to:
> 
> .sidebar {
> display: none;
> }
> 
> Tak mi się przynajmniej na szybko wydaje.


Gdzie to trzeba wpisać, żeby zadziałało? Trzeba wejść gdzieś w pliki, czy może kliknąć F12? Używam firefoxa.

Edit: Ok, już znalazłem, trzeba zmienić w stylu strony.


----------



## phantom23

bartek76 said:


> Kantorek zrobił coś takiego, jak dotąd rewelacja


Skrypt kantorka i bad455 połączone razem robią u mnie świetną robotę. Polecam.


----------



## misioho

@kantorek gratuluję odwzorowania starego layoutu


----------



## panAeL

jakjak3 said:


> Też chwilę się pobawiłem, nie jest to jeszcze ukończone: FPW


Świetna robota!

Jeśli możesz, zmień jeszcze koloru przycisku "Sub-forums" (jest biały- niewidoczny).


----------



## Pawelski

Da się jakoś wymusić pokazywanie dokładnej liczby viewsów w wątku? Bo 4M mnie raczej nie satysfakcjonuje.


----------



## gnite

Jeśli ktoś chce taką żółtą ikonkę wskazującą nieczytane posty, to stworzyłem taki styl dodający to, i tylko to. W ogóle moim zdaniem lepsza to droga niż tworzenie kombajnów zmieniających wszystko, gdzie jeden element może się podoba, ale inny nie, ale jedyny wybór to wszystko albo nic. Ikonka nie jest piękna, ale marny ze mnie grafik, a nie chciałem już znikąd kraść.









SSC unread post indicator


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org


----------



## DeKos

Poinstalowalem wszystkie wtyczki, ale coś... coś się zepsuło i granatowy pasek z numerem posta naklada się na jasno niebieskie pole z avatarem użytkownika... Piekło dla perfekcjonisty...


----------



## gnite

Tak samo, jeśli ktoś chce samo rozwinięcie daty posta, pozostawiając resztę po zwykłemu bez stylu @bad455, to wrzuciłem jako osobny styl tylko z tym.









SSC display post submission time inline


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org


----------



## LubiePiwo

Tyle osób tu porzucało różne style, że może ktoś mi udzieli odpowiedzi na pytanie, który styl najbardziej przypomina stare forum?


----------



## SebaD86

^^
Kombinuj & testuj


----------



## panAeL

DeKos said:


> Poinstalowalem wszystkie wtyczki, ale coś... coś się zepsuło i granatowy pasek z numerem posta naklada się na jasno niebieskie pole z avatarem użytkownika... Piekło dla perfekcjonisty...


Wyłącz SSC XF


LubiePiwo said:


> Tyle osób tu porzucało różne style, że może ktoś mi udzieli odpowiedzi na pytanie, który styl najbardziej przypomina stare forum?


U mnie fajnie działa combo:


bad455 said:


> Jako że jest duże zapotrzebowanie na forum w pełnej szerokości, to popełniłem kolejny styl, który na to pozwala.
> Nie ogranicza szerokości, ukrywa czarny nagłówek przyklejony u góry okna przeglądarki, ukrywa prawą kolumnę oraz polecane wątki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity New Fullscreen
> 
> 
> Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Żeby nie było: prawą kolumnę można również ukryć wykupując konto premium, do czego gorąco zachęcam 🙂


plus



jakjak3 said:


> Też chwilę się pobawiłem, nie jest to jeszcze ukończone: FPW


plus ręczne usunięcie niechcianych śmieci z prawej strony uBlockiem.

Trochę parodia, żeby użytkownicy sami pracowali nad wygodnym rozwiązaniem...


----------



## Nexus

Czy wtyczka Stylus jest bezpieczna, jeśli z tej samej przeglądarki loguję się do banku?


----------



## Kpc21

Przydatny filtr do Adblocka:



Code:


www.skyscrapercity.com###header:style(position: static !important)

Sprawia, że ten czarny pasek u góry nie przykleja się do okna przeglądarki przy przewijaniu okna i nie zabiera cennej powierzchni ekranu.


----------



## gnite

Nexus said:


> Czy wtyczka Stylus jest bezpieczna, jeśli z tej samej przeglądarki loguję się do banku?


Jest jedną z niewielu wtyczek polecanych przez Mozillę. Sądzę, że można zaufać.






Polecane rozszerzenia | Pomoc dla programu Firefox


Dowiedz się, w jaki sposób rozszerzenia wchodzą do programu Polecanych rozszerzeń, i gdzie można je znaleźć.




support.mozilla.org


----------



## Kpc21

Kolejne filtry do Adblocka/uBlocka itp.:

Rozciągnięcie forum na całą szerokość, żeby pozbyć się tych białych pasków po bokach:



Code:


www.skyscrapercity.com##.p-body-inner:style(max-width: none !important)

Wyłączenie zwijania podpisów:



Code:


www.skyscrapercity.com##.signature-collapsed:style(max-height: none !important; box-sizing: content-box !important; overflow: visible !important)
www.skyscrapercity.com##.signature-overlay:style(display: none !important)
www.skyscrapercity.com##.signature-expand:style(display: none !important)

Wyłączenie zwijania cytatów:



Code:


www.skyscrapercity.com##.bbCodeBlock-expandContent:style(max-height: none !important; overflow: visible !important)
www.skyscrapercity.com##.bbCodeBlock-expandLink:style(display: none !important)


----------



## Picek

^^ Chyba nie umiem wystarczająco mocno w Adblocka Plus, dodałem przesłane przez Was frazy do "Mój Zestaw Filtrów" i odświeżałem stronę, także przez CTRL+F5 i nic. Co robię źle?


----------



## ixs

Nexus said:


> Czy wtyczka Stylus jest bezpieczna, jeśli z tej samej przeglądarki loguję się do banku?


na wszelki wypadek przydziel wtyczce uprawnienia do dzialania tylko na SSC.

W chromie o tutaj (wklej toto w pasek adresu): 
chrome://extensions/ 
i klikasz na "szczegoly" pod interesujaca Cie wtyczka.


----------



## jakjak3

panAeL said:


> Jeśli możesz, zmień jeszcze koloru przycisku "Sub-forums" (jest biały- niewidoczny).


Poprawione  Jeśli ktoś już instalował to można zupdatować: FPW

Zmieniłem też wygląd listy tematów:









Największy problem mam w sumie ze znalezieniem czynnego forum na silniku vBulletin w wersji 3, dodatkowo z domyślnym motywem kolorystycznym. Jedyne co do tej pory wygooglałem to Coaching Psychologist .net - Powered by vBulletin, jeśli ktoś ma jakieś screeny to mogą się przydać.
Inna sprawa, że nie mam za wiele czasu na dłubanie, muszę nadgonić wątek o covidzie 😷


----------



## bartek76

ixs said:


> na wszelki wypadek przydziel wtyczce uprawnienia do dzialania tylko na SSC.
> 
> W chromie o tutaj (wklej toto w pasek adresu):
> chrome://extensions/
> i klikasz na "szczegoly" pod interesujaca Cie wtyczka.


A jak to zrobić w firefoxie?


----------



## ixs

bartek76 said:


> A jak to zrobić w firefoxie?


Nie wiem, nie uzywam, niech sie wypowie jakis uzytkownik... ale jak googlnalem, to takie niefajne cos mi wyskoczylo:









How to view extension privileges in Firefox?


In Google Chrome, I can go to chrome://extensions/ and click "permissions" to view the permissions that an installed extension has been granted. I cannot find an equivalent in Firefox. Is there su...




security.stackexchange.com


----------



## gumini_0317

jakjak3 said:


> Największy problem mam w sumie ze znalezieniem czynnego forum na silniku vBulletin w wersji 3, dodatkowo z domyślnym motywem kolorystycznym. Jedyne co do tej pory wygooglałem to Coaching Psychologist .net - Powered by vBulletin, jeśli ktoś ma jakieś screeny to mogą się przydać.
> Inna sprawa, że nie mam za wiele czasu na dłubanie, muszę nadgonić wątek o covidzie 😷


Skorzystaj z web.archive.org:
Np.
SkyscraperCity - Powered by vBulletin

[● Kraków 1] Inwestycje, zapowiedzi, wizje w Śródmieściu - SkyscraperCity


----------



## LubiePiwo

Nie możecie się jakoś zgadać i wspólnie zrobić jednego stylu?  Teraz jest kilka i nie wiadomo co wybrać


----------



## Sebol.Posen

LubiePiwo said:


> Nie możecie się jakoś zgadać i wspólnie zrobić jednego stylu?  Teraz jest kilka i nie wiadomo co wybrać


No właśnie. Co jeden to lepszy  Bogactwo urodzaju


----------



## 1910iwan

Jednego stylu i dla kilku przeglądarek  jak można


----------



## Kokoszka

bad455 said:


> Jako że jest duże zapotrzebowanie na forum w pełnej szerokości, to popełniłem kolejny styl, który na to pozwala.
> Nie ogranicza szerokości, ukrywa czarny nagłówek przyklejony u góry okna przeglądarki, ukrywa prawą kolumnę oraz polecane wątki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity New Fullscreen
> 
> 
> Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userstyles.org


Dobre to jest, dzięki! Polecam w tandemie z drugim stylem od @bad455. Gdyby ktoś poszukiwał rozwiązania dla Safari, to w Mac App Store jest apka "Cascadea" - robi robotę, nawet osoba nie umiejąca w komputer ogarnie. Kosztuje 13 zł, ale chyba warto 😊

Mała prośba do @bad455 - czy rozważyłbyś zmianę czcionki lub zrobienie duplikatu layoutu New Light, ale z krojem pisma ze starego forum? To była chyba Verdana.

@kantorek - również super skrypt. Specjalnie dla niego zainstalowałem nawet Firefoxa na Macu, ale kończy mi się powoli woda święcona, stąd pytanie - czy jest możliwość załadowania tego do którejś z uniwersalnych aplikacji nakładkowych, jak wspomniana Cascadea/Stylus?


----------



## rolnikolaf

jakjak3 said:


> Największy problem mam w sumie ze znalezieniem czynnego forum na silniku vBulletin w wersji 3, dodatkowo z domyślnym motywem kolorystycznym. Jedyne co do tej pory wygooglałem to Coaching Psychologist .net - Powered by vBulletin, jeśli ktoś ma jakieś screeny to mogą się przydać.
> Inna sprawa, że nie mam za wiele czasu na dłubanie, muszę nadgonić wątek o covidzie 😷


vBulletin.org Forum - The Official vBulletin Resource!

Ja raz zrobiłem też zrzut ekranu jednego posta, wyglądało to tak:


----------



## rolnikolaf

Wybaczcie pisanie jednego posta pod drugim, ale chciałem poruszyć jeszcze jedną kwestię.
Ciężko ocenić, czy podlega to pod kategorię _ułatwiania przeglądania SSC_, ale skoro podczas poprawiania czytelności forum kierujemy się starym wyglądem, to pojawia się dodatkowo kwestia starych emotek.

Jestem świadom tego, że zdania na ich temat są podzielone, ale wiele osób (w tym ja) ma do nich pewien sentyment i przynajmniej niektóre warto by zachować. Jak już wiemy, administratorzy forum nie zamierzają wprowadzać z powrotem tych animowanych emotek, tłumacząc to obciążeniem serwera (jak dla mnie wymówka idiotyczna, wystarczy porównać wielkość przeciętnego zdjęcia z fotoforum i takiego gifa...).
@WhiskeySix opublikował jednakże galerię starych emotek, co można by wykorzystać do wstawiania starych emotek do postów.

Sytuacja przedstawia się następująco:

ponieważ wspomniana galeria znajduje się na serwerach SSC, z jakiegoś powodu podczas wstawiania gifa do postu forum automatycznie zmienia jego URL na wersję bez animacji. Dlatego te animacje nie działają.
jeżeli wykorzystamy do tego celu zewnętrzny serwer, animacje działają poprawnie. Ja na przykład wykorzystałem dysk Google, z którego mogę wstawić np. tę emotkę i animacja działa:










własnoręczne kopiowanie URL tych gifów jest kompletnie niepraktyczne, dlatego przygotowałem generator BBcode dla emotek. Można go znaleźć pod tym linkiem.
po klilknięciu w emotkę do Schowka kopiuje się BBcode wstawiający odpowiedniego gifa. Niestety, póki co mam tam tylko URL do materiałów od WhiskeySix, dlatego animacje po wstawieniu do postów na razie nie będą działały.
również taka zewnętrzna strona jest mało praktyczna. Jednakże przygotowane przez niektórych użytkowników dodatki, zdolne do modyfikowania stylów CSS, opierają się na JavaScripcie. Mogą one stworzyć dodatkowy element <iframe>, wewnątrz którego wczyta się ta strona z emotkami.
I po tym przydługim wstępie pora na moje pytanie do osób, które przygotowują te rozszerzenia (@kantorek, @bad455, inni?) - czy bylibyście zainteresowani dodaniem możliwości wstawiania starych emotek do swoich dodatków? Czy uważacie to za zbędną fanaberię?
Oczywiście wygląd strony do wyboru emotek jest bardzo wstępny i mogę go łatwo dostosowywać do potrzeb.


----------



## WhiskeySix

rolnikolaf said:


> ponieważ wspomniana galeria znajduje się na serwerach SSC, z jakiegoś powodu podczas wstawiania gifa do postu forum automatycznie zmienia jego URL na wersję bez animacji. Dlatego te animacje nie działają.
> jeżeli wykorzystamy do tego celu zewnętrzny serwer, animacje działają poprawnie. Ja na przykład wykorzystałem dysk Google, z którego mogę wstawić np. tę emotkę i animacja działa:


Jakby co, to wrzuciłem wszystkie stare emotki na zewnętrzny hosting, o tutaj -> Skyscrapercity stare emotki — Postimage.org

Może to w czymś pomoże.


----------



## jakjak3

@gumini_0317, @rolnikolaf dzięki za pomoc w dostarczeniu materiałów porównawczych 

Posty teraz prezentują się tak:











1910iwan said:


> Jednego stylu i dla kilku przeglądarek  jak można


Stylus jest dostępny również w Chrome (i w innych chromopodobnych, np. w Operze).

Wklejam jeszcze raz linka do mojego nostalgicznego stylu.


----------



## Lombat

Wklejanie linków do strony @WhiskeySix działa







, ale trzeba się naklikać żeby skopiować adres i później wkleić go w bbcode. Jest też kwestia sposobu w jakim wyświetlają się niektóre ikonki, fajnie by było mieć to jakoś wyśrodkowane, np to:







mogłoby być trochę niżej.

















Taka stronka że klikam i robię wklej byłaby wspaniała!


----------



## Sławek

jakjak3 said:


> Największy problem mam w sumie ze znalezieniem czynnego forum na silniku vBulletin w wersji 3, dodatkowo z domyślnym motywem kolorystycznym.


Ależ proszę, bo to drugie forum na którym się udzielam 




__





Ford Fiesta - Forum Ford Club Polska


Coś dla właścicieli tych sympatycznych autek...



forum.fordclubpolska.org


----------



## kantorek

Dodałem na dole strony z prawej przycisk Classic Emojis są tam stare emotikony od @WhiskeySix. Można je przeciągać myszą na pole gdzie pisze się nowe posty.


----------



## Van der Rohe

a tę czcionkę da się zmienić/zmniejszyć?
skrypt generalnie poprawia wygląd, ale czcionka jest dla mnie za duża i mniej przyjemna w czytaniu niż oryginalna


----------



## rolnikolaf

kantorek said:


> Dodałem na dole strony z prawej przycisk Classic Emojis są tam stare emotikony od @WhiskeySix. Można je przeciągać myszą na pole gdzie pisze się nowe posty.


Brawo, brawo i jeszcze raz brawo! W końcu czuję, że wróciło stare SSC. Nawet lepsze niż poprzednio, bez błędów w kodowaniu, zawieszania się i konieczności czekania 15 sekund na polubienie postu.
Dziękujemy Ci wszyscy za Twoją pracę!


----------



## jawik80

Czy dałoby się zamienić miejscami "Reply", Quote" i "Like" (dosunąć do prawej strony na ekranie) z dużo rzadziej wykorzystywanymi "Save" i Share"?


----------



## skejl

Autorowi proponuję jeszcze zmienić te kropeczki na białe. Tak, forum ma stosowny obrazek, starczy podmienić „black” na „white”.


----------



## jawik80

Jeszcze jedna rzecz, jeśli wpis jest krótki, przyciski normalnie będące przy dolnej krawędzi ramki podjeżdżają do góry, wtedy pomiędzy nimi i ramką tworzy się pusta przestrzeń. Wydaje się, że lepiej byłoby gdyby więcej przestrzeni zostawało nad separatorem i przyciskami, a te ostatnie pozostawałyby przyklejone do dolnej krawędzi. Poniżej przykład:


----------



## dkzg

jakjak3, mozesz też dodać te stare emotki do stylu?
I prośba, przywróci ktoś czcionkę jak na starym forum? Ta jest niby podobna, ale k... nie do końca.


----------



## Curz

kantorek said:


> Dodałem na dole strony z prawej przycisk Classic Emojis są tam stare emotikony od @WhiskeySix. Można je przeciągać myszą na pole gdzie pisze się nowe posty.


Kantorku, gdybyś tak jeszcze wszysto połączył ze skryptem jakjak3, to byłoby najidealniej, bo jego szablon najbardziej oddaje vBulletin!


----------



## Curz

jakjak3 said:


> Wklejam jeszcze raz linka do mojego nostalgicznego stylu.


To teraz jeszcze wypadałoby poprawić to, jak wygląda cytowana treść, tak aby przypominała vBulletin 
No i brakuje odznaczenia na żółto nieprzeczytanego postu (tak jak w innych skryptach).


----------



## Lombat

Można mieć naraz kilka skryptów, i ułożyć sobie wygląd forum wg własnych potrzeb jak z klocków LEGO. Ja mam styl od @jakjak3, do tego klocek z żółtym paskiem na nieprzeczytanych i klocek z rozszerzeniem dokładnej godziny wysłania posta.
Może warto by w pierwszym poście zrobić listę wszystkich styli?


----------



## jawik80

Curz said:


> No i brakuje odznaczenia na żółto nieprzeczytanego postu (tak jak w innych skryptach).


Do oznaczenia nieprzeczytanych używam takiego kodu autorstwa @gnite , który pojawił się ostatnio na forum:



Code:


@-moz-document domain('skyscrapercity.com')
{
  .is-unread .message-attribution-main
  {
    padding-left: 25px!important;
    background: no-repeat url('https://i.imgur.com/fGRyFSS.png');
  }
}










SSC unread post indicator


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org


----------



## Curz

^^
Dzięki, teraz działa, bo wcześniej bez tego dodatku SSC Unread, w skrypcie jakjak3 rozjeżdżały się posty nieprzeczytane.

To teraz jeszcze tylko poprawić wygląd cytowanej wiadomości i będzie mega! 

EDIT:

Jednak nada coś się rozjeżdża i nie wiem co...









Mam włączone obecnie jedynie skrypty jakjak3 i ten z dodaniem ikonki żółtej, wszystko inne jest wyłączone...


----------



## notdot

ale nie no kompletnie mi się nie podoba @kantorek ta zmiana
wchodzę na New (szuka mi po subskrybowanych działach - jest nawet ok, chociaż to nie to co tagi)
i widzę masakrę

sory - dla mnie mega słabe, za duży rozgardiasz, coś po lewej, coś po prawej, duże za duże odstępy,


----------



## drugastrona

kantorek said:


> Jeżeli masz zainstalowany ten dodatek: SSC Classic to przycisk powinien być na samym dole w lewym rogu, pod polem tworzenia nowego postu.


A, czyli to jest w dodatku do forum. Sławek napisał, że zaletą nowego forum jest obecność starych emotek, a chyba miał na myśli nowy dodatek.
Nawet chciałem pobrać ten dodatek, ale każe mi najpierw pobrać i zainstalować Firefoxa...


----------



## Pawelski

kantorek said:


> A mógłbyś przypomnieć te postulaty?


^^
ŁAN: dokładna liczba viewsów przy wątkach - u mnie zaokrągla do 4M a to mi utrudnia śledzenie zainteresowania.

TWO: wyświetlanie "wywiadowcze" - ile i kto jest aktualnie w danym wątku + goście.

TRI: Ostatni zapostowany wątek w danym dziale wyświetlający się na głównej stronie (kiedyś ot, Poznań był często na głównej ). ALE to nie wiem czy się tak łatwo już da, czy to już nie jest cuś głębszego :dunno:. Bez tego da się żyć.

To wszystko było, to mi się podobało, bez tego mniej mi się chce prowadzić najdłuższy - nieprzerwanie prowadzony, najpopularniejszy autorski wątek zdjęciowy na FPW!




Aaaa, korzystam z Twojego SSC Classic - świetna robota!!!


----------



## jawik80

Pawelski said:


> ^^
> ŁAN: dokładna liczba viewsów przy wątkach - u mnie zaokrągla do 4M a to mi utrudnia śledzenie zainteresowania.
> 
> TWO: wyświetlanie "wywiadowcze" - ile i kto jest aktualnie w danym wątku + goście.


Wprowadzane przez użytkowników modyfikacje interfejsu forum bazują na tym co forum przesyła. Jeżeli nie otrzyma się danych o powiedzmy "gościach" przeglądających wątek, nie można ich też wyświetlić niezależnie od formy w jakiej miałoby to być realizowane. Z próżnego i Salomon nie naleje.


----------



## kwachu

Nie dawało mi spokoju amerykańskie formatowanie daty zatem zmierzyłem się po raz pierwszy z JS tak trochę poważniej no i wyszło takie coś  
BTW - formatowanie daty w czystym JS to jakiś żart 











skrypt do Tampermonkey - nie wrzucam na greasyfork.org bo szkoda śmiecić takim kodem - ale jeśli ktoś chce to wrzucić do swojej paczki to proszę bardzo.



JavaScript:


// ==UserScript==
// @name         Skyscrapercity Time Formatter
// @namespace    http://skyscrapercity.com/
// @version      0.1
// @description  Changes post publication date format to YYYY/MM/DD HH:MM:SS
// @author       kwachu
// @match        https://www.skyscrapercity.com/*
// @grant        none
// ==/UserScript==

(function() {
    'use strict';

    const elements = document.querySelectorAll('time');

    elements.forEach( el => {
    const now = new Date(el.dateTime);
    const offsetMs = now.getTimezoneOffset() * 60 * 1000;
    const dateLocal = new Date(now.getTime() - offsetMs);
    const str = dateLocal.toISOString().slice(0, 19).replace(/-/g, "/").replace("T", " ");
    el.title = str;
});
})();

Mam też zainstalowane modyfikatory stylów FPW oraz Skyscrapercity New Light Theme i w tym drugim trzeba zakomentować/usunąć ten modyfikator bo się data dubluje



CSS:


/*
.message-attribution time::after {
    content: " (" attr(title) ")";
}
*/


----------



## kantorek

notdot said:


> ale nie no kompletnie mi się nie podoba @kantorek ta zmiana


Już jest mniej więcej po staremu. Zobaczę, może wykombinuję coś lepszego.



Pawelski said:


> ^^
> ŁAN: dokładna liczba viewsów przy wątkach - u mnie zaokrągla do 4M a to mi utrudnia śledzenie zainteresowania.
> 
> TWO: wyświetlanie "wywiadowcze" - ile i kto jest aktualnie w danym wątku + goście.
> 
> TRI: Ostatni zapostowany wątek w danym dziale wyświetlający się na głównej stronie (kiedyś ot, Poznań był często na głównej ). ALE to nie wiem czy się tak łatwo już da, czy to już nie jest cuś głębszego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Bez tego da się żyć.


Co do pierwszego i drugiego to jak napisał @jawik80 użytkownicy nie maja dostępu do tych danych (przynajmniej na razie). Co do trzeciego, to może dałoby się to zrobić przez <iframe>.


----------



## Sławek

drugastrona said:


> A, czyli to jest w dodatku do forum. Sławek napisał, że zaletą nowego forum jest obecność starych emotek, a chyba miał na myśli nowy dodatek.
> Nawet chciałem pobrać ten dodatek, ale każe mi najpierw pobrać i zainstalować Firefoxa...


haha, myślałem że to admini dodali, nie user kantorek








W każdym razie mam nadzieje, że autor dodatku mnie nie zabiję, jak udostępnię go do pobrania w bieżącej wersji w pliku zip,
bez konieczności instalowania Firefoxa:
https://fiesta-mk6.pl/top/ssc_classic.zip


----------



## notdot

kantorek said:


> Już jest mniej więcej po staremu. Zobaczę, może wykombinuję coś lepszego.


lepiej, brawo
dzięki


----------



## kantorek

Jeszcze co do tych starych emotów, to jest z nimi problem, na który nie zwróciłem wcześniej uwagi. 
Jeżeli ktoś przegląda forum bez zainstalowanych dodatków albo stylów, które likwidują marginesy przy obrazach,
to ten emot:  będzie w jednej linii z tekstem, a ten







będzie wyżej, ponieważ forum traktuje go jak zwykły obraz, a te mają marginesy na dole i na górze. Dlatego ostrzegam zamieszczających stare emoty, że dla większości użytkowników ich posty będą bardziej lub mniej porozjeżdżane. Jedyną radą na to jaka mi przychodzi do głowy byłoby, gdyby admini się zlitowali i ustawili marginesy w img na 0px. A w to wątpię.


----------



## Pawelski

jawik80 said:


> Wprowadzane przez użytkowników modyfikacje interfejsu forum bazują na tym co forum przesyła. Jeżeli nie otrzyma się danych o powiedzmy "gościach" przeglądających wątek, nie można ich też wyświetlić niezależnie od formy w jakiej miałoby to być realizowane. Z próżnego i Salomon nie naleje.





kantorek said:


> Co do pierwszego i drugiego to jak napisał @jawik80 użytkownicy nie maja dostępu do tych danych (przynajmniej na razie). Co do trzeciego, to może dałoby się to zrobić przez <iframe>.


^^
Oki, dziękuję - czyli jest gorzej niż myślałem, ale skoro zaokrągla viewsy to chyba musi je liczyć. Szkoda, zastanowię się nad moją przyszłością tutaj...


----------



## jawik80

kantorek said:


> Jeszcze co do tych starych emotów, to jest z nimi problem, na który nie zwróciłem wcześniej uwagi.


Mnie w tej bolączce pomogło coś takiego:



Code:


/* Emotki wyświetlane w jednej linii z tekstem */
.message-body .bbImage
  {
    margin: 0px 0px;
  }


----------



## rolnikolaf

kantorek said:


> Jeszcze co do tych starych emotów, to jest z nimi problem, na który nie zwróciłem wcześniej uwagi.
> Jeżeli ktoś przegląda forum bez zainstalowanych dodatków albo stylów, które likwidują marginesy przy obrazach,
> to ten emot:  będzie w jednej linii z tekstem, a ten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> będzie wyżej, ponieważ forum traktuje go jak zwykły obraz, a te mają marginesy na dole i na górze. Dlatego ostrzegam zamieszczających stare emoty, że dla większości użytkowników ich posty będą bardziej lub mniej porozjeżdżane. Jedyną radą na to jaka mi przychodzi do głowy byłoby, gdyby admini się zlitowali i ustawili marginesy w img na 0px. A w to wątpię.


Dlatego chyba najbezpieczniej nie umieszczać starych emotów w linii tekstu, tylko całą linijkę poświęcić na samego emota. Wtedy osoby niekorzystające z wtyczek będą miały w tym miejscu większe odstępy, ale całość będzie wciąż nieźle wyglądać.
Inną radą, jaka przychodzi mi do głowy byłoby, gdyby maksymalnie rozpropagować stosowanie dodatku wśród użytkowników FPW


----------



## zajf

Używam stylu FWP dzięki któremu można przeglądać forum w należytej formie, choć mierzę się z bugiem: kiedy robię right-click i otwieram wątek w nowej zakładce to ramki się rozjeżdżają (Firefox). Odświeżam i jest ok, ale wolałbym tego unikać.

Spotkał się ktoś z czymś takim? Jakieś sugestie?


----------



## Wojti

Przepraszam ale mam zainstalowane wszystkie dodatki i jest fajnie tylko nie wiem jak można dodawać emotki ze "starego" forum. W pasku ich nie ma... a może coś przeoczyłem ??


----------



## notdot

stare emotki odeszły w niepamięć na nowym silniku
ale dzięki koledze kantorek i jego scryptowi możesz oglądać forum po normalnemu oraz możesz mieć część starych emotek
tu masz ich zestawienie








Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC


https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/downloads/file/3536810/ssc_classic-0.42-fx.xpi?src=dp-btn-primary Dodatek działa na Chromie i Operze z tym, że tam trzeba za każdym razem zainstalować go ręcznie włączając tryb dewelopera/programisty. To Twoje rozszerzenie jest mistrzostwem świata i powinno...




www.skyscrapercity.com




ale musisz mieć kantorka scrypt


----------



## Curz

zajf said:


> Używam stylu FWP dzięki któremu można przeglądać forum w należytej formie, choć mierzę się z bugiem: kiedy robię right-click i otwieram wątek w nowej zakładce to ramki się rozjeżdżają (Firefox). Odświeżam i jest ok, ale wolałbym tego unikać.
> 
> Spotkał się ktoś z czymś takim? Jakieś sugestie?


U mnie dokładnie tak samo jest taki problem.


----------



## notdot

@kantorek
pomocy, twój styl rozjechał wiadomości prywatne


----------



## kantorek

Wrzuciłem hotfixa. Posty w wiadomościach prywatnych wyglądają nieco inaczej niż w wątkach ale przynajmniej już się nie powinny rozjeżdżać.


----------



## notdot

szybki jesteś
dzięki, już się nie rozjeżdża


----------



## jawik80

Zebrałem razem w jedno miejsce wysiłek użytkowników tego forum: @jakjak3, @gnite, @bad455 i wraz z dodatkami popełnionymi przeze mnie (@jawik80) powstał styl *Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme v1.0*

Styl jest dostępny do pobrania ze strony:










Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites


Stylish, the world’s largest website theme library, letting you personalize your favorite sites.




userstyles.org





Styl bazuje na skrypcie FPW v2 napisanym przez @jakjak3 bez którego nic by nie było.

Funkcjonalności dodane przez @bad455:

automatyczne rozwijanie cytatow
bez ograniczenia szerokości
ukrywanie czarnego nagłówka przyklejonego u góry okna przeglądarki
ukrywanie prawego panelu
ukrywanie polecanych wątków
Funkcjonalności dodane przez @gnite:

wyróżnianie nieprzeczytanych wiadomosci żółtą ikonką
modyfikacja wyświetlania listy wątków
wyłączenie wyświetlania autora wątku i daty utworzenia
ustawiennie mniejszej wysokości wiersza na liście wątków
Funkcjonalności dodane przez @jawik80:

zwiększenie do 11pt wielkości czcionki w wiadomościach przy zachowaniu 10pt w cytatach
wyłączenie wyświetlania autora ostatniego postu w wątku
wyłączenie wyświetlania autora wątku, jego awatara i daty utworzenia wątku
lista działów - formatowanie kolumn 'liczba postów' i 'liczba wyswietleń'
dodanie wielokropka oraz wyrównanie wielkości pól wyboru ostatnich trzech stron w wątkach na liście wątków
klikalny znacznik koperty przy wątkach z nieprzeczytanymi nowymi wiadomosciami
wyłączenie reklam pomiędzy wiadomościami i na liście działów
w wiadomościach przyciski 'Reply', 'Quote', 'Like' - przeniesione na prawo, a rzadziej wykorzystywane 'Save', 'Share' - na lewo
wyświetlanie starszych emotek w jednej linii z tekstem
poprawiona widoczność przycisku Edycji / Raportowania postu: kolor biały, kropki zastąpione kreskami


----------



## borba0

@misioho: to jest na fajerfoksa? 

Dodatek NewLight spowodował u mnie, że avatary użytkowników powędrowały na górną linię postów napisanych pisanego przez poszczególnych użytkowników. Ja jednak chciałbym zapytać o rzecz następującą: na jednej z poprzednich stron pojawił się skrypt w JAVA (a więc nie do Chrome'a), dzięki któremu można mieć na stronie startowej SSC od razu przycisk "Following" zamiast po kliknięciu w swój avatar. Czy owa opcja mogłaby zostać udostępniona do Chrome'a? Albo jak ją włączyć na bazie stylów już opublikowanych w tym wątku?
Dziękuję za odpowiedź.


----------



## bad455

borba0 said:


> Ja jednak chciałbym zapytać o rzecz następującą: na jednej z poprzednich stron pojawił się skrypt w JAVA (a więc nie do Chrome'a), dzięki któremu można mieć na stronie startowej SSC od razu przycisk "Following" zamiast po kliknięciu w swój avatar. Czy owa opcja mogłaby zostać udostępniona do Chrome'a? Albo jak ją włączyć na bazie stylów już opublikowanych w tym wątku?


To możesz osiągnąć bez używania jakichkolwiek skryptów, stylów czy wtyczek.
Kliknij w przycisk _NEW_ obok swojego avataru, a następnie w menu filtrów zaznacz opcję _Follwed content_ i _Save as default_, i kliknij przycisk _Filter_. Od tego momentu każde kliknięcie w przycisk _NEW_ będzie wyświetlać listę subskrybowanych wątków. Polecam też zaznaczyć opcję _Unread discussions_, żeby pokazywały się tylko wątki z nieprzeczytanymi postami 😉


----------



## skejl

Jak to mówią Niemcy, _release early, release often_, co po naszemu znaczy, że komentarze może przeczytam.

Niniejszym przedstawiam autorski styl „100 lat planowania”. Utrzymany jest w jedynej słusznej kolorystyce, czyli kojących odcieniach betonu. Wyleciał pasek boczny i reklamy, bo zaburzały przepustowość tekstu. Jednocześnie po bokach dodałem gustowne pobocza, żeby czytało się szybko i bezpiecznie. Czcionka jest szeryfowa, bo akurat w tekście szeryfy być mogą, byle na drodze było ich jak najmniej. Prawdziwa _Polniszewirtszaft_ (dzięki wujku z Reichu za tłumaczenie!).

Trzymajcie się tam na Wieżowcach!









Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites


Stylish, the world’s largest website theme library, letting you personalize your favorite sites.




userstyles.org


----------



## Lombat

skejl said:


> Niniejszym przedstawiam autorski styl „100 lat planowania”.


Ale do 100lat planowania to powinno być fhui reklam po bokach i pomiędzy, a niema. Nawet bez Adblocka!


----------



## skejl

Reklam wprawdzie nie ma, ale jest MIEJSCE na reklamę!

PS A jak bardzo chcesz…



Code:


#top {
background-size: 10% !important;
background-image: url('https://prowly-uploads.s3.eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/uploads/8222/assets/147468/original-26306b7177f0be2509e0e785e9b7e1c4.png'), url('https://prowly-uploads.s3.eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/uploads/8222/assets/147468/original-26306b7177f0be2509e0e785e9b7e1c4.png') !important;
background-repeat: repeat-y !important;
background-position: left, right !important;
}


----------



## jawik80

Zbiorcza aktualizacja stylu do wersji 1.2

*Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme (Light mode) - wersja 1.2*


do pobrania z userstyles.org:

Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme (Light mode) - wersja 1.2



oraz do kompletu integracja animowanych emotek vBulletin z edytorem wiadomości – po prostu “klikasz i masz”







bez przeciągania i dodatkowych okienek:

SSC Utility v1.2


Styl + skrypt działał mi na przeględatkach: Firefox, Chrome, Edge, Opera i Palemoon. Więcej przeglądarek nie testowałem, a za wszystkie inne proszę o wybaczenie... ))



Co zmieniło się w stosunku do poprzedniej wersji (v1.1):

wyświetlanie autora ostatniego postu w wątku na liście wątków – na prośbę @sudione popartego głosami innych użytkowników

na liście wątków dodana ikonka / link do pierwszej strony w wątku

dodane wyświetlanie forumowych znaczników: wątek zamknięty, głosowanie, dodany do obserwowanych i inne

usunięty uciążliwie wyskakujący podgląd pierwszego postu w wątku – autor: @kantorek

poprawiona współpraca z wyświetlaczami o mniejszej szerokości, teraz treści nie mają tendencji do “rozjeżdżania się”

powiększone oznaczenie użytkowników będących “online”

uporządkowana górna belka okienka wiadomości, widoczny oznacznik dla autora wątku

w oknie edycji wiadomości belka przycisków przeniesiona do górnej krawędzi

zwiększona szerokość okienka wyboru emotek w edytorze

w stopce strony dodana informacja o zainstalowanej wersji stylu

Skrypt “SSC Utility v1.2” (javascript) udostępnia następujące możliwości:

emotki animowane w stylu vBulletin zintegrowane z menu edytora (bez dodatkowych przycisków, okienek czy przeciągania, po prostu klikasz i masz)

klasyczne emotki zarówno w edytorze na dole strony jak i podczas edycji wcześniejszych postów

ucywilizowane prezentowanie daty i czasu na belce okienka wiadomości, format 24-godzinny, data DD-MMM-YYYY










Powyższe przy pomocy skryptu javasript do pobrania ze strony greasyfork.org:

SSC Utility v1.2

Do działania potrzebny jest add-on Tampermonkey, Greasemonkey lub podobny umożliwiający instalowanie skryptów użytkownika.



Poniżej zamieszczam kilka grafik ukazujących wprowadzone zmiany:




























Wygląd stylu na ekranach szerokich (1050+ pikseli).









Na średnich wyświetlaczach (1050 ... 650 pikseli).










A także na całkiem wąskich (<650 pikseli).











Galeria animowanych gifów znanych z vBulletin:














































Styl do pobrania z userstyles.org:

Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme (Light mode) - wersja 1.2



oraz do kompletu integracja animowanych emotek vBulletin z edytorem wiadomości – wymaga dodatku Tampermonkey albo Greasemonkey:

SSC Utility v1.2


----------



## drugastrona

Stary dzięki wielkie


----------



## Lombat

No to impreza!


----------



## 625

jawik80 said:


> Zbiorcza aktualizacja stylu do wersji 1.2
> 
> *Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme (Light mode) - wersja 1.2*
> 
> do pobrania z userstyles.org:
> 
> Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme (Light mode) - wersja 1.2
> oraz do kompletu integracja animowanych emotek vBulletin z edytorem wiadomości – po prostu “klikasz i masz”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bez przeciągania i dodatkowych okienek:
> SSC Utility v1.2


Założysz nowy wątek? Podepnę go gdzie się da, a chciałbym abyś był jego autorem, jako twórca tego stylu.


----------



## abeyro

Mam Edge (nowe), przy probie instalacji pojawia sie taki komunikat:









Cos da sie zrobic, czy musze odpuscic?


----------



## Picek

^^ Przesiąść się na FF albo Chrome.


----------



## sudione

abeyro said:


> ... Cos da sie zrobic, czy musze odpuscic?


Posłużę się cytatem z pierwszej części filmu "Rambo":


----------



## jawik80

:kim


abeyro said:


> Mam Edge (nowe), przy probie instalacji pojawia sie taki komunikat:
> 
> Cos da sie zrobic, czy musze odpuscic?


W celu włączenia stylu należy:

1. Instalujemy wtyczkę *Stylus* (np. stąd Stylus - instaluje się też dla przeglądarki Edge ) lub inny podobny dodatek z tej listy umożliwiający dodawanie stylów użytkownika. UWAGA, nie używamy wtyczki Stylish, która przekazuje reklamodawcom dane o aktywności użytkowników.

2. Ze strony userstyles.org instalujemy styl https://userstyles.org/styles/181854/skyscrapercity-classic-vbulletin-theme-v1-2


----------



## sudione

@jawik80
Teraz dopiero się dostałem do komputera stacjonarnego i mam następujące problemy:
1. Strona z listą moich wszystkich subskrybowanych wątków mi się rozjeżdża.
2. Jak widzisz na screen'ie Ty jako autor ostatniego posta nie pojawiłeś się na tej liście.
3. W oznaczeniu czasowym musi być taki duży odstęp ze znacznikiem "at" za każdym razem?  (zaznaczone na screenie).
4. Nie mogę dodać obrazku z mojego dysku za pomocą funkcji "Insert image" (Ctrl+P)(zaznaczone na screen'ie).
5. Ponawiam prośbę o próbę "wyboldowania"każdego "lajka" (zaznaczone na screen'ie).

P.S. Dodałem listę moich skryptów, które używam (jednak wyłączenie wszystkich pozostałych nie poprawia sytuacji).
Załącznik:


----------



## jawik80

sudione said:


> @jawik80
> Teraz dopiero się dostałem do komputera stacjonarnego i mam następujące problemy:
> 1. Strona z listą moich wszystkich subskrybowanych wątków mi się rozjeżdża.
> 2. Jak widzisz na screen'ie Ty jako autor ostatniego posta nie pojawiłeś się na tej liście.
> 3. W oznaczeniu czasowym musi być taki duży odstęp ze znacznikiem "at" za każdym razem?  (zaznaczone na screenie).
> 4. Nie mogę dodać obrazku z mojego dysku za pomocą funkcji "Insert image" (Ctrl+P)(zaznaczone na screen'ie).
> 5. Ponawiam prośbę o próbę "wyboldowania"każdego "lajka" (zaznaczone na screen'ie).



Ad 1). Przez te wszystkie lata nigdy nie korzystałem z subskrybcji, a na nowym forum nawet tam nie zaglądałem. Dzięki tobie odkryłem, że pod "Following" jest nie jedna, a cztery strony







, które rozjeżdżają się w zbliżony sposób. W sumie dobry punkt startu prac nad kolejnym "service packiem" do stylu.

Ad 2). Po braku "kopertki" wskazującej na nieprzeczytane posty wnioskuję, że wątek już odwiedziłeś. Nazwa autora i oznaczenie graficzne wyświetlane są dla ostatniej nieprzeczytanej wiadomości w wątku, jeśli wątek odwiedziłeś i odczytałeś ostatni post, tym samym masz wiedzę o jego autorze, ergo dublowanie tej informacji na liście wątków jest już zbędne, logika. 

Ad 3). To jest taki 'ficzer', dzięki któremu data, czas i informacja dodatkowa nie zlewają się w jeden ciąg znaków. Można sobie odstępy dostosować do upodobań (lub nawet całkiem usunąć 'at') modyfikując liczbę spacji w kodzie skryptu jak w miejscu pokazanym na obrazku poniżej.








Ad 4).


>


Ten zaznaczony przycisk nosi mylącą nazwę 'upload image' ale niczego nie wysyła lecz w parze z sąsiadującym 'By URL' tworzą menu zakładkowe, które w dawnych czasach gdy świat był jeszcze trójwymiarowy i kolorowy wyglądało mniej więcej tak:










Można rozważyć "cośztymzrobienie", ponieważ faktycznie teraz jest mało intuicyjnie, cóż... kanadyjska 'zmiana'.


Ad 5). Nie bardzo rozumiem, chodzi o pogrubienie całego napisu czy zaznaczonego na zrzucie ekranu "you" - siebie. Wyróżnianie siebie, stawianie na uprzywilejowanej (wizualnie) pozycji w stosunku do reszty forumowiczów jest niezgodne z moimi przekonaniami.


----------



## sudione

jawik80 said:


> .....
> Ad 5). Nie bardzo rozumiem, chodzi o pogrubienie całego napisu czy zaznaczonego na zrzucie ekranu "you" - siebie. Wyróżnianie siebie, stawianie na uprzywilejowanej (wizualnie) pozycji w stosunku do reszty forumowiczów jest niezgodne z moimi przekonaniami.


Chodzi mi tylko i wyłącznie o czytelność i "odhaczenie" gdzie dałem "Like'a", a nie wyróżnianie samego siebie (jeszcze nie mam tak dużego ego). Najbardziej tutaj by pasował agresywny *bold *lub zamienienie słowa "You" oraz tego kciuka na kolor krwisto-czerwony. Podobnie w formie pomysłu z tym co zrobiłeś by wyróżnić użytkownika będącego on-line (zielony podwójny znaczek "Wi-Fi").


----------



## 625

Po testach Stylus zdecydowanie lepiej niż Stylish. Niestety, oba likwidują narzędzie moderatorskie.


----------



## skejl

sudione said:


> Chodzi mi tylko i wyłącznie o czytelność i "odhaczenie" gdzie dałem "Like'a", a nie wyróżnianie samego siebie (jeszcze nie mam tak dużego ego). Najbardziej tutaj by pasował agresywny *bold *lub zamienienie słowa "You" oraz tego kciuka na kolor krwisto-czerwony. Podobnie w formie pomysłu z tym co zrobiłeś by wyróżnić użytkownika będącego on-line (zielony podwójny znaczek "Wi-Fi").


Pokolorowanie łapki jest nietrywialne, ale gdyby ktoś potrzebował (tutaj kolor #bb0a1e)…



CSS:


.california-like-button-wrapper a.reaction.has-reaction::before {
    filter: invert(11%) sepia(92%) saturate(4621%) hue-rotate(346deg) brightness(94%) contrast(101%) !important;
}

Odpowiedni filtr przemieniający czarną łapkę na kolorową można wygenerować na tej stronce: https://codepen.io/sosuke/pen/Pjoqqp. Niestety, w bardziej ludzki sposób chyba się nie da.


----------



## sudione

...jeszcze jedna sprawa (a nawet dwie  ):
Używam skryptu SSC Control Panel Button który pozwala mi szybko przejść do moich wszystkich subskrybowanych wątków. Problem polega na tym, że na nowym forum ciężko z niego korzystać, bo pojawia się i znika.😐 Da się to naprawić?
P.S. ...a teraz sprawa z całkowicie innej beczki. Pozwolę sobie zadać tutaj to pytanie, ponieważ w tym wątku jest wielu wybitnych specjalistów, a męczę się z tym pytaniem już kilka dobrych lat:
Czy da się stworzyć skrypt, który przerobi stronę DeviceSpecifications - Mobile device specifications, comparisons, news, user reviews and ratings tak aby można było porównać 8 modeli urządzeń zamiast tylko 4? Na monitorze 16:9 idealnie wychodzi na to, że miejsca jest dosyć. Analogiczna sytuacja występuje na portalu -> GSMArena.com - mobile phone reviews, news, specifications and more... oraz DisplaySpecifications - Specifications and features of desktop monitors and TVs


----------



## skejl

Chyba nie ma co aż tak kombinować, po prostu obejdź problem otwierając sobie dwa okna przeglądarki i układając je obok siebie.  O tak:


----------



## jawik80

skejl said:


> Odpowiedni filtr przemieniający czarną łapkę na kolorową można wygenerować na tej stronce: https://codepen.io/sosuke/pen/Pjoqqp. Niestety, w bardziej ludzki sposób chyba się nie da.


Dzięki za linkę do fajnego projektu generującego filtry.

Wracając do kwestii kolorowania łapki, może kolorowanie nie jest wcale potrzebne, albo inaczej łapka zachęcająca do polubienia nie jest już potrzebna skoro kliknęliśmy w nią? Tak sobie myślę, że lajkniętą łapkę można zastąpić znakiem "check" dostępnym w zestawie znaków unikodu. Mogłoby to wyglądać następująco:


----------



## sudione

jawik80 said:


> Mogłoby to wyglądać następująco:


Dokładnie o coś takiego mi chodziło!








P.S. ...a z resztą da się coś zrobić?


----------



## jawik80

sudione said:


> P.S. ...a z resztą da się coś zrobić?


Co do stylu "klasik", potrzebą pierwszej kolejności jest poprawienie wyświetlania listy subskrypcji, co zgłaszałeś, później być może rozwinięcie listy polubień pod wiadomościami...

Skrypt do panelu kontrolnego był zdaje się przygotowany dla starego forum, być może stąd problemy, musiałbyś zwrócić się do autora.


----------



## skejl

Co kto woli. U mnie kolorowanie łapki sprawdza się bardzo dobrze; wyróżnia się, a przy tym nie jest agresywne:


----------



## sudione

skejl said:


> Co kto woli. U mnie kolorowanie łapki sprawdza się bardzo dobrze; wyróżnia się, a przy tym nie jest agresywne:
> 
> View attachment 90151


...a da się zrobić tak, żeby pokolorować obie rzeczy, czyli słowo "Like" i "You"?


----------



## skejl

Da. Wywalić "::before" z selektora.


----------



## sudione

@skejl
...a tak poważnie: czy jest możliwe to o co pytałem jeżeli chodzi o stronę GSMarena oraz Display/DeviceSpecifications.com?


----------



## skejl

Być może, ale niekoniecznie aż takie proste. Z tym otwarciem dwóch okien to ja całkiem na poważnie…


----------



## skejl

Popełniłem styl Skyscraper City Non-Sticky Navbar. Odkleja on pasek nawigacji od górnej krawędzi okna przeglądarki, tak że przestaje być widoczny po zjechaniu w dół strony. Poniżej przykład (pasek jest w trakcie znikania):


----------



## sudione

skejl said:


> ... Odkleja on pasek nawigacji od górnej krawędzi okna przeglądarki, tak że przestaje być widoczny po zjechaniu w dół strony. ...


Nie zauważyłem żadnej zmiany.


----------



## skejl

Odśwież stronę. Dziwnym trafem u mnie też bez tego nie działa.


----------



## sudione

skejl said:


> Odśwież stronę. Dziwnym trafem u mnie też bez tego nie działa.


Odświeżona 100 razy, wyłączone wszystkie skrypty/skórki (np. od @jawik80 ) i niestety nie działa. 😢


----------



## skejl

Ostatnio natrafiłem na międzynarodowy odpowiednik niniejszego wątku. Proszą nas, żebyśmy się podzielili ze światem naszymi skryptami i stylami.



sudione said:


> Odświeżona 100 razy, wyłączone wszystkie skrypty/skórki (np. od @jawik80 ) i niestety nie działa. 😢


Sprawdzę jak tylko userstyles.org zacznie znowu działać, bo póki co się wiesza.

PS Wszystko u mnie działa, naprawdę. Sprawdziłem też z cudzymi stylami. Spróbuj zainstalować Non-Sticky Navbar jeszcze raz, wszak userstyles.org coś się dławiło, może problem był po ich stronie.


----------



## drugastrona

@jawik80 Wygląda na to, że zniknęły klasyczne emotki z Twojego stylu. A jeszcze wczoraj były.


----------



## jawik80

drugastrona said:


> @jawik80 Wygląda na to, że zniknęły klasyczne emotki z Twojego stylu. A jeszcze wczoraj były.


Powinno być OK, przy ładowaniu strony czasami zdarzenie DOMContentLoaded pojawiało się wcześniej niż odpalił się skrypt. 

Poniżej link do poprawionej wersji







*SSC Utility v1.2.01*:

SSC Utility v 1.2.01 (poprawiony)


----------



## sudione

@jawik80
Jeszcze jedna kwestia: nie wiem, czy ktoś to już zgłaszał, ale od pewnego czasu denerwuje mnie brak opcji "Oznacz wszystko jako przeczytane" pod przyciskiem (patrz załącznik) lub rozwiązanie tego w rozwijanej opcji jak to ma miejsce przy "Manage followed discussions". Jest możliwe coś takiego?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.


----------



## notdot

kliknij na przycisk New (obok twojego avatara na górze po prawej strony) i tam masz mark all read
przy czym przynajmniej u mnie to działa tak, że się zawiesza forum, muszę stronę przeładować, znów kliknąć markk all read i dopiero wtedy mam wszystko zaznaczone jako przeczytane


----------



## sudione

notdot said:


> kliknij na przycisk New (obok twojego avatara na górze po prawej strony) i tam masz mark all read
> przy czym przynajmniej u mnie to działa tak, że się zawiesza forum, muszę stronę przeładować, znów kliknąć markk all read i dopiero wtedy mam wszystko zaznaczone jako przeczytane


...ale problem polega na tym, że gdy kliknę "Mark All Read" to odhaczę całość z całego świata, a chciałbym "odfajkować" tylko swoje subskrybowane wątki.


----------



## notdot

aaa takie coś to chyba nie ma opcji


----------



## vtorek

Chciałem tylko zapytać grzecznie i bez ciśnienia czy jest jakaś szansa na naprawienie rozjeżdżających się "followingsów" w tym stylu:


----------



## sudione

vtorek said:


> Chciałem tylko zapytać grzecznie i bez ciśnienia czy jest jakaś szansa na naprawienie rozjeżdżających się "followingsów" w tym stylu:
> 
> View attachment 121794


Pytałem o to w poście nr 192. Ma być to naprawione w pierwszej kolejności.


----------



## jawik80

Zaktualizowana wersja stylu:


*Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme (Light mode) - wersja 1.3*

do pobrania z userstyles.org:

Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme (Light mode) - wersja 1.3


Styl instalowany jest przy pomocy wtyczki pozwalającej dołączać własne arkusze stylów, na przykład Stylus, Stylem lub inny z tej listy: https://github.com/openstyles/stylus/wiki/Stylish-alternatives

Zmiany w stosunku do poprzedniej wersji: 

naprawiona i uporządkowana lista wątków obserwowanych – podziękowania dla @sudione za wskazanie niedociągnięcia

czytelne oznaczenie notek “polubionych” - także sugestia @sudione

styl dla rozwiniętej listy “lajków” pod notkami

wyłączone namolne okienko “welcome back” 

ikonki zintegrowane z arkuszem stylów, nie ma potrzeby korzystania z zewnętrznego hostingu obrazów, grafiki nie znikną z biegiem czasu.

Jako uzupełnienie stylu można zainstalować sobie skrypt SSC Utility v1.3 (javascript) rozszerzający i modyfikujący działanie forum, obecnie także w wersji 1.3 do pobrania z:

SSC Utility v1.3

Skrypt instalujemy za pośrednictwem add-on Tampermonkey, Greasemonkey lub podobnego umożliwiającego dołączenie skryptów użytkownika.

Nowe funkcjonalności dodane do skryptu “SSC Utility v1.3”: 

zintegrowany mechanizm “anti-lazyload” wyłączający opóźnione ładowanie zdjęć na stronach – autor @bad455

rozwijanie listy polubień pod notkami

w panelu informacyjnym pod awatarem - prezentowanie ogólnej liczby polubień otrzymanych przez autora notki.


----------



## sudione

Dzięki @jawik80 ! Kapitalna robota!👌
Czy mógłbyś się odnieść do mojego pomysłu z postu nr 214/216 -> [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.


----------



## jawik80

sudione said:


> Czy mógłbyś się odnieść do mojego pomysłu z postu nr 214/216 -> [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC


Nie wydaje się rzeczą niemożliwą do zrealizowania.


----------



## dkzg

@jakjak3 
Zamierzasz dalej rozwijać swój styl? 
@jawik80 robisz super robotę, ale nie strona z subskrybowanymi wątkami jest dla mnie do przełknięcia


----------



## ABYSS

jawik80 said:


> ...
> 
> Jako uzupełnienie stylu można zainstalować sobie skrypt SSC Utility v1.3 (javascript) rozszerzający i modyfikujący działanie forum, obecnie także w wersji 1.3 do pobrania z:
> 
> SSC Utility v1.3
> 
> Skrypt instalujemy za pośrednictwem add-on Tampermonkey, Greasemonkey lub podobnego umożliwiającego dołączenie skryptów użytkownika.
> 
> ...



Czy możecie przypomnieć, w którym poście była instrukcja jak to do Chroma wgrać? Z góry dziękuję


----------



## sudione

ABYSS said:


> Czy możecie przypomnieć, w którym poście była instrukcja jak to do Chroma wgrać? Z góry dziękuję


1. Instalujesz to rozszerzenie -> Tampermonkey
2. Wchodzisz na tę stronę -> SSC Utility v1.3 i klikasz "Install this script".
3. Wchodzisz na tę stronę -> https://userstyles.org/styles/181854/skyscrapercity-classic-vbulletin-theme-v1-3 i klikasz "Install style as userscript" (znajduje się na samym dole strony).
4. Restartujesz przeglądarkę i sprawdzasz czy obydwa skrypty poprawnie się zainstalowały i są aktywne! (w opcjach rozszerzenia "Tampermonkey").


----------



## ABYSS

Dzięki


----------



## Teokryt

Ktoś wie jak dodac pasek nawigacji stron na dole tam gdzie jest przycisk "Read More"









Oraz, jak dodac do linku w zakładkach przeglądarki parametr aby przerzucało nas do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego?


----------



## bad455

Teokryt said:


> Oraz, jak dodac do linku w zakładkach przeglądarki parametr aby przerzucało nas do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego?


Adres pierwszej strony, a po nim /unread. W sumie powinno wystarczyć przeciągnięcie linku na pasek zakładek.


----------



## sudione

@jawik80
Jeszcze jedna rzecz mi się przypomniała: żeby zobaczyć kto Cię zacytował, kto Cię wywołał, czy kto polubił Twój post to nie dość, że trzeba się sporo "naklikać" (Profile -> Alerts) to dodatkowo jest to po prostu mało widoczne. Da się zrobić jakieś dodatkowe okienko z tym "Alerts'ami" żeby to było widoczne bez klikania i rozwijania list?


----------



## jawik80

sudione said:


> Da się zrobić jakieś dodatkowe okienko z tym "Alerts'ami" żeby to było widoczne bez klikania i rozwijania list?


Problem w tym, iż pobranie z forumowego serwera danych o alertach, oznacza je jako przeczytane. Poza tym jest kwestia jak takie okienko miałoby wyglądać i zachowywać się. Może być w formie bocznego panelu, ale właśnie prawa kolumna była najbardziej znielubianym przez forumowiczów elementem nowego wyglądu forum. Może być w formie okienka modalnego, ale zajmuje niepotrzebnie miejsce na stronie i przeszkadza w przeglądaniu wiadomości - szczególnie zdjęć. Może także być jakąś formą rozwijanej listy lecz pod względem dostępności byłby to de facto powrót do stanu obecnego. 
Dostępna obecnie pełna lista z alertami dostarcza więcej informacji: rodzaj alertu - nowa notka w obserwowanych, otrzymane polubienie, poczta prywatna; co jest źródłem alertu (którego wątku dotyczy), kto za tym stoi, data, czas i inne. 

Z nieco innego tematu. Swego czasu poruszyłeś kwestię słabego zróżnicowania pomiędzy aktywną i nieaktywną zakładką w okienku dodawania zdjęć. Przyjrzałem się tematowi i moją propozycję przedstawiam poniżej:


----------



## sudione

jawik80 said:


> Problem w tym, iż pobranie z forumowego serwera danych o alertach, oznacza je jako przeczytane. Poza tym jest kwestia jak takie okienko miałoby wyglądać i zachowywać się. Może być w formie bocznego panelu, ale właśnie prawa kolumna była najbardziej znielubianym przez forumowiczów elementem nowego wyglądu forum. Może być w formie okienka modalnego, ale zajmuje niepotrzebnie miejsce na stronie i przeszkadza w przeglądaniu wiadomości - szczególnie zdjęć. Może także być jakąś formą rozwijanej listy lecz pod względem dostępności byłby to de facto powrót do stanu obecnego.
> Dostępna obecnie pełna lista z alertami dostarcza więcej informacji: rodzaj alertu - nowa notka w obserwowanych, otrzymane polubienie, poczta prywatna; co jest źródłem alertu (którego wątku dotyczy), kto za tym stoi, data, czas i inne.


Myślałem o samym liczniku obok "chmurki" z napisem "New" lub tych trzech kropek obok zdjęcia profilowego.  


jawik80 said:


> Z nieco innego tematu. Swego czasu poruszyłeś kwestię słabego zróżnicowania pomiędzy aktywną i nieaktywną zakładką w okienku dodawania zdjęć. Przyjrzałem się tematowi i moją propozycję przedstawiam poniżej: ...


Super!👌 Byle by tylko działało.
P.S. Dalej trzymam kciuki🤞 za przycisk "Unread all".


----------



## jawik80

sudione said:


> P.S. Dalej trzymam kciuki🤞 za przycisk "Unread all".


O, widzisz! Dobrze, że przypomniałeś. Kiedyś zrobiłem i wyleciało z głowy. Będzie dołączone do SP4 dla stylu Classic VBulletin.


----------



## sudione

jawik80 said:


> O, widzisz! Dobrze, że przypomniałeś. Kiedyś zrobiłem i wyleciało z głowy. Będzie dołączone do SP4 dla stylu Classic VBulletin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ale przycisk "Open unread (xx) in new tabs" też mam nadzieję zostanie? 🤞


----------



## jawik80

Przycisk do otwierania nieprzeczytanych wątków w nowych stronach jest autorstwa, o ile się nie mylę @toonczyk, nie ma przeszkód, by korzystać z innych skryptów (no, pod warunkiem, że się totalnie nie pogryzą  ).


----------



## sudione

@jawik80
Kolejne pomysły zebrane z forum:
1. @niera poprosił o całkowite *wyłączenie* ładowania zdjęć -> Problemy techniczne forum Można to dodać do skryptu?
2. Dopiero teraz zdałem sobie sprawy z tego, że wiadomości prywatne są kompletnie niewidoczne. Ktoś do mnie napisał i zauważyłem to sporo po czasie na Tapatalk'u, a nie bezpośrednio na forum.


----------



## bad455

Zrobiłem skrypt do ładowania zdjęć na żądanie - wszystkie zdjęcia w postach są zablokowane, a zamiast nich pojawia się ikonka obrazka. Po kliknięciu w ikonkę ładuje się całe zdjęcie.






Skyscrapercity ImagesOnDemand


Loads image only on demand on skyscrapercity.com




greasyfork.org





Enjoy 😉


----------



## niera

bad455 said:


> Zrobiłem skrypt do ładowania zdjęć na żądanie - wszystkie zdjęcia w postach są zablokowane, a zamiast nich pojawia się ikonka obrazka. Po kliknięciu w ikonkę ładuje się całe zdjęcie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity ImagesOnDemand
> 
> 
> Loads image only on demand on skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greasyfork.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy 😉


Dziękuję bardzo   Działa super


----------



## Transhumanista

Jest jakaś możliwość, by wyszukać swój post? Ta wyszukiwarka co jest teraz w ogóle nie działa. A chciałem swój post z 2017 r. lub 2018 r. znaleźć o liczeniu chińskiego TFR (wątek chyba o pkb i danych statystycznych) a w związku, że wyszukuje kilka postów z moich kilku tysięcy to teraz nie ma takiej możliwości. 

Jak było poprzednie forum dało się w wątek wejść i kliknąć na swoją osobę i pokazywało wszystkie posty w danym wątku jakie się napisało. Teraz nie widzę takiej możliwości.


----------



## bad455

Od jakiegoś czasu zastanawiam się nad zrobieniem systemu tagów niezależnego od skryptu forum, bo na doinstalowanie wtyczki przez właścicieli chyba się nie doczekamy.
Widziałbym to jako userscript (żeby był niezależny od przeglądarki), w oparciu o firebase (tu mnie trochę martwią limity w darmowym planie), tylko jeszcze nie mam sensownego pomysłu na wyświetlanie listy otagowanych wątków jak na forum (z informacją czy dany wątek jest przeczytany, kto i kiedy napisał ostatni post, itp.).


----------



## skejl

Żeby chociaż dało się posortować wyniki wyszukiwania po dacie ostatniego postu… Wtedy można by w wyszukiwarkę wpisać nazwę miasta, zadać szukanie wyłącznie w tytułach wątków i _voila_. Ale nie, niedasię…


----------



## skejl

Przedstawiam kolejny styl:

*Skyscraper City Remove Avatar Outline*


Usuwa obwódkę okalającą awatary administratorów, moderatorów oraz użytkowników opłacających konta premium.
Przywraca właściwy rozmiar awatara, który normalnie jest nieznacznie zmniejszony w celu zrobienia miejsca dla obwódki.










Tym, którzy mają _déjà vu_, wyjaśniam, że jakiś czas temu opublikowałem w tym wątku tę samą rzecz, ale wtedy podałem jedynie kod źródłowy, a teraz opakowałem to w styl do pobrania.

*Pobieranie:*









Skyscraper City Remove Avatar Outline


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org





*Kod źródłowy:*



CSS:


.avatar-badge-wrapper a {
    border: none !important;
}

.avatar-badge-wrapper .premium .avatar-background,
.avatar-badge-wrapper .premium img {
    max-width: 100% !important;
    height: auto !important;
    width: auto !important;
}

A jeśli ktoś ponadto pragnie ukryć znaczki:



CSS:


.avatar-badge-wrapper .badge-premium::before,
.avatar-badge-wrapper .badge-staff::before {
  display: none !important;
}


----------



## notdot

@kantorek
prośba o poprawienie stylu bo się zmniejszyły odstępy w stopce, a jak ktoś nie ma podpisu to już całkiem ciasno się zrobiło
słabo to wygląda, jedna linia wchodzi na drugą


----------



## Zyzio

@kantorek znaczek moderatora - jak nie ma avatara, wylatuje gdzieś z boku - nic więcej nie psuje, więc w sumie można olać...


----------



## WhiskeySix

SebaD86 said:


> Pytanko, te *SSC White Theme Tweak* od Rosjan jest gdzieś indziej niż userstyles? Bo ten link nie działa


Pozwolę sobie wkleić kod stylu *SSC White Theme Tweak, *ponieważ link do niego przestał działać.
Może komuś jeszcze się przyda.

Czysty kod bez modyfikacji:


Code:


header.is-sticky,.california-thread-sidebar,.bbCodeBlock-expandLink,.california-banner-ad-container {
        display: none!important;
        width: 0!important;
        height: 0!important;
        visibility: hidden!important;
    }

    .california-p-body-inner {
        max-width: 1600px!important;
    }

    .bbCodeBlock-expandContent {
        max-height: none!important;
    }

    .is-unread .message-attribution-main {
        border-left: 10px solid orange!important;
        padding-left: 5px!important;
    }

    .message-cell.message-cell--user {
        background: #E1E4F2!important;
        padding: 10px!important;
        border-right: 1px solid #D1D1E1!important;
    }

    .message-cell.california-message-cell {
        padding: 10px!important;
        padding-top: 10!important;
    }

    .california-message {
        background: #F5F5FF!important;
        border: 0px solid #D1D1E1!important;
    }

    .message-attribution {
        background: linear-gradient(to bottom, #334d80 0%,#5c7099 100%)!important;
        color: white!important;
        margin: -10px -10px 10px -166px;
        position: relative!important;
        padding: 3px 7px!important;
    }

    .california-options-button-inner {
        top: 21px!important;
    }

    .message-signature.signature-collapsed {
        max-height: none!important;
        overflow: auto!important;
    }

    @media (min-width:901px) {
        .message-cell.message-cell--user {
            padding-top: 35px!important;
        }

        .message-attribution {
            margin-left: -170px!important;
        }
    }
a.avatar {
    border-radius: 0 !important;
}

a.avatar img {
    border-radius: 0 !important;
}

#enable_push_notifications {
    display: none !important;
}

.js-quickEditTarget
  {
    display: flex;
    flex-direction: column !important;
    height: 100% !important;      
  }

Kod z poprawkami. Pozmieniane odstępy (ponieważ po którymś tam update forum, styl się nieco rozjechał) + wywalenie marginesów przy obrazkach- stare emotki wyświetlają się równo z tekstem.


Code:


header.is-sticky,.california-thread-sidebar,.bbCodeBlock-expandLink,.california-banner-ad-container {
        display: none!important;
        width: 0!important;
        height: 0!important;
        visibility: hidden!important;
    }

    .california-p-body-inner {
        max-width: 1600px!important;
    }

    .bbCodeBlock-expandContent {
        max-height: none!important;
    }

    .is-unread .message-attribution-main {
        border-left: 10px solid orange!important;
        padding-left: 5px!important;
    }

    .message-cell.message-cell--user {
        background: #E1E4F2!important;
        padding: 10px!important;
        border-right: 1px solid #D1D1E1!important;
    }

    .message-cell.california-message-cell {
        padding: 10px!important;
        padding-top: 0!important;
    }

    .california-message {
        background: #F5F5FF!important;
        border: 1px solid #D1D1E1!important;
    }

    .message-attribution {
        background: linear-gradient(to bottom, #334d80 0%,#5c7099 100%)!important;
        color: white!important;
        margin-right: -10px!important;
        margin-left: -10px!important;
        position: relative!important;
        padding: 3px 7px!important;
    }

    .california-options-button-inner {
        top: 21px!important;
    }

    .message-signature.signature-collapsed {
        max-height: none!important;
        overflow: auto!important;
    }

    @media (min-width:901px) {
        .message-cell.message-cell--user {
            padding-top: 35px!important;
        }

        .message-attribution {
            margin-left: -170px!important;
        }
    }
a.avatar {
    border-radius: 0 !important;
}

a.avatar img {
    border-radius: 0 !important;
}

#enable_push_notifications {
    display: none !important;
}

.js-quickEditTarget
  {
    display: flex;
    flex-direction: column !important;
    height: 100% !important;      
  }

.message-content .js-selectToQuoteEnd
  {
    height: 40px !important;
  }

.message-body .bbImage
  {
    margin: 0px 0px !important;
  }

.bbCodeBlock--quote
{
    width: 90%;
    margin-left: calc(0%);
    margin-top: calc(1%);
}

.bbCodeBlock--unfurl
{
    width: 90%;
    margin-left: calc(-0%);
}


----------



## SSC Fan

Dzięki serdeczne za te style! No i kod w JS, szczególnie czasy w systemie 24h. @toonczyk Twój skrypt robi dokładnie to co obiecuje, chociaż nie czytam tylu wątków/forów co Ty 

BTW, ja dowiedziałem się o tym "wszystkim" dopiero wczoraj, nie powiem co robiłem aby mieć więcej miejsca na stronie do przeglądania relacji z budów. Może warto przypiąć gdzieś ten thread żeby więcej osób się o nim dowiedziało i nie musiało pisać do właścicieli z pytaniem _czy to forum musi być teraz takie brzydkie_ jak ja to zrobiłem!

EDIT: Ten kciuk w górę to niezamierzony był. Miało być y w nawiasie. No więc przy okazji pytanie: jak osiągnąć takie coś? Jaki escape użyć?


----------



## SSC Fan

Coś się rozjeżdża w niektórych sygnaturkach.


----------



## skejl

WhiskeySix said:


> Pozwolę sobie wkleić kod stylu *SSC White Theme Tweak, *ponieważ link do niego przestał działać.


A czy jesteś w stanie podać ten link, który przestał działać? Autora stylu, post źródłowy? Może ów autor wrzucił gdzieś inny, nowy link?


----------



## WhiskeySix

skejl said:


> A czy jesteś w stanie podać ten link, który przestał działać? Autora stylu, post źródłowy? Może ów autor wrzucił gdzieś inny, nowy link?


Link do stylu znowu działa (przynajmniej u mnie).








Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites


Stylish, the world’s largest website theme library, letting you personalize your favorite sites.




userstyles.org





A post źródłowy jest tu:








"ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ?" дальнейшее развитие форума


в принципе нормально, форум будет функциональней лучще. Но все равно вырвиглаз Да тут просто проблема с подбором расцветки. Темный фон мог бы значительно увеличить четкость всего отображающегося. Ну и цвет в названиях тем. Просто неудобно, надоедает довольно быстро, напрягает зрение и т.п.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## SSC Fan

skejl said:


> A czy jesteś w stanie podać ten link, który przestał działać? Autora stylu, post źródłowy? Może ów autor wrzucił gdzieś inny, nowy link?


Nie do końca. W stopce, w prawym rogu pokazuje SSC Classic v1.3 choć wiem, że instalowałem wersję 1.4 + (chyba) wszystkie skrypty.

Dalej się rozjeżdża choć teraz już inaczej bo pojawił się nowy post.


----------



## skejl

WhiskeySix said:


> Link do stylu znowu działa (przynajmniej u mnie).


To po prostu userstyles.org tak działa – nie działa. Wiecznie są z nimi problemy, nieadekwatne serwery mają.



SSC Fan said:


> Nie do końca. W stopce, w prawym rogu pokazuje SSC Classic v1.3 choć wiem, że instalowałem wersję 1.4 + (chyba) wszystkie skrypty.


Mnie chodziło o ten styl wrzucony przez WhiskeySixa. Styl *SSC Classic* ma swojego opiekuna.


----------



## SSC Fan

skejl said:


> Mnie chodziło o ten styl wrzucony przez WhiskeySixa. Styl *SSC Classic* ma swojego opiekuna.


Rzeczywiście, mój błąd, poczekam na reakcję @jawik80. Ogólnie dość często widzę za mało miejsca na sygnaturki userów.
EDIT: przykład poniżej:


----------



## Picek

Potwierdzam, coś się zaczęło rozjeżdżać.


----------



## SSC Fan

Przydałaby się pewna pomoc

Usunąłem całego Chrome'a z dysku i zainstalowałem od nowa. Synchronizacja sprawiła, że wszystkie dodatki zainstalowały się same ale oczywiście nie dodatki do SSC. Poprzednio zainstalowałem wiele stylów, tak że w końcu nie wiedziałem jakiego używam. Teraz Stylus pokazuje:
100 lat planowania 
￼Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme v1.4 (chociaż w stopce jest v.1.3)

A zatem poprzedni post o rozjechanych sygnaturkach to sygnał dla autora skórki, czyli Ciebie @skejl.
Pytanie: znikły mi informacje o lajkach, poprzednio były pod ilością napisanych postów usera, o czym zapomniałem? Mam zainstalowane "Liczydło lajków dla SSC" ale Violentmonkey nie pokazuje, że jest w użyciu. Myślałem raczej, że jest to obsługiwane 
Drugie też związane z lajkami. Jaki skrypt odpowiada za listę lajkerów? teraz widzę tylko 3 nicki and # others.


----------



## jawik80

Za rozwijanie listy lajkowiczów pod postami odpowiada skrypt "SSC Utility" współdziałający ze stylem "Classic vBulletin Theme"

SSC Utility v1.3


----------



## SSC Fan

O kurka, to mnie teraz zamurowało. Zainstalowałem i działa ale w takim razie do czego służy SSC Classic vBulletin Theme? Czy to jest stary styl, ten co był powiedzmy 5 lat wcześniej?


----------



## skejl

To jest styl Jawika. Bo skórka Jawika jest dwuczęściowa, mniej więcej tak, jak dwuczęściowy może być strój kąpielowy. Składa się ze stylu odpowiadającego za wygląd (SSC Classic vBulletin Theme) i ze skryptu odpowiadającego za dodatkowe funkcje (SSC Utility v1.3). Niby da się ich używać osobno, ale wtedy gorzej działają. 

Ja w każdym razie nie dbam o pełną kompatybilność z SSC Utility v1.3, bo tam jest za dużo rzeczy napisanych z myślą wyłącznie o jego skórce. Myślę natomiast o wyciągnięciu z tego skryptu niektórych najpotrzebniejszych rzeczy (w szczególności narzędzia do emotek) i wypuszczeniu jako osobny skrypt. Ale póki co nie mam do tego ani głowy, ani czasu. Inna rzecz, że mojemu stylowi też przydałaby się aktualizacja.


----------



## SSC Fan

To w takim razie wychodzi mi, że używam dwóch stylów. Oba robią trochę inne rzeczy i w takim stanie jak są teraz oba są potrzebne, no bo ten Twój jest betonowy a Jawika ma ramki z tytułem, tylko żaden z Was nie chce się przyznać do przelewających się sygnaturek.


----------



## SSC Fan

Przepraszam za post pod postem ale tak będzie on widoczny (bo nowy).

Natrafiłem na odpowiedni post i sprawa jest jasna: @jawik80 to w Twojej skórce się rozjeżdża. Wygląda na marginesy.


----------



## bad455

I już nie będzie... 


> Just a quick heads up that “Card View” has been in public for almost two months, and we are ready to move it out of beta! As of January 6th, we will be removing the “Comfort View” option from the site to reflect this change; all users will now be defaulted to “Card View.” Less than 0.5% of our traffic is leveraging the "Comfort View" option so we do not anticipate that it will be greatly missed. This should also help expedite our rollouts as we will not have to support two formats. Both Light and Dark modes will still be available on "Card View".











SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## tramwaj

W piździec, lista nieprzeczytanych tematów zrobiła się dwa razy dłuższa i wcale nie czytelniejsza:


----------



## Zyzio

SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)


Pobierz dodatek „SSC Classic” do Firefoksa. Dodatek nadaje niektórym elementom strony <a href="https://prod.outgoing.prod.webservices.mozgcp.net/v1/c4f21713d80be6495527aa43224fd8e245a7d7a0327a32e9048504f96cd6ba66/http%3A//skyscrapercity.com" rel="nofollow">skyscrapercity.com</a> nieco bardziej...




addons.mozilla.org




daje radę, nieco inaczej wygląda, niż wczoraj, ale nadal znośnie.


----------



## sudione

Panie i Panowie! Mam ogromną prośbę: poniżej macie listę moich dodatków, które mam zainstalowane poprzez Tampermonkey (Opera) odpowiadające za wygląd i funkcjonalność forum. Za wszystko głównie odpowiada SSC Utility od @jawik80 Po ostatnich zmianach wyłączyłem Classic vBulletin Theme 1.4 (również od Niego) i jakoś to forum wygląda oraz działa, ale jedna rzecz mnie doprowadza do rozpaczy -> *brak automatycznego wyświetlenia daty wysłania postu* (zaznaczyłem to czerwoną strzałką). Czy da się coś zainstalować lub wkleić do kodu poszczególnych skryptów, żeby tę funkcjonalność przywrócić?
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.👍


----------



## tramwaj

@sudione W Stylusie lub jego odpowiedniku wklej kawałek CSSa do wykonywania na domenie forum:



Code:


.message-attribution time {
        display: inline-block;
        position: relative;
    }

    .message-attribution time::after {
        content: " (" attr(title) ")";
    }

Efekt:


----------



## sudione

tramwaj said:


> @sudione W Stylusie lub jego odpowiedniku wklej kawałek CSSa do wykonywania na domenie forum...


Działa!Dzięki. Mam tylko dwa małe problemy:
1. Żeby ten kod CSS zadziałał, musiałem wyłączyć w Tampermonkey skrypt SSC Utility oraz
2. Co dodać do kodu by data wysłania postu wyświetlała się 24-godzinna, a nie 12-godzinna (AM/PM)?


----------



## Zyzio

a nie można po prostu SSC Classic? 

AFAIK to on nie jest tylko dla FF, na innych przeglądarkach też działa.
Jeden skrypt, wszystko mający....


----------



## sudione

Zyzio said:


> a nie można po prostu SSC Classic?
> AFAIK to on nie jest tylko dla FF, na innych przeglądarkach też działa. ...


Jest jedno pytanie: jak ten dodatek "zainstalować" pod Operą?


----------



## Zyzio

go: [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC


----------



## Sławek

Zyzio said:


> a nie można po prostu SSC Classic?
> 
> AFAIK to on nie jest tylko dla FF, na innych przeglądarkach też działa.
> Jeden skrypt, wszystko mający....


Dokładnie, używam go od dawna i bardzo dobrze działa pod Chrome. Nie wyobrażam sobie innego, wynalazek naprawdę świetny!

btw @sudione - ten gość w profilu to Scatman?


----------



## sudione

Sławek said:


> ...
> btw @sudione - ten gość w profilu to Scatman?


Tak to John Scatman. Mój idol od czasów młodości.


----------



## ABYSS

@jawik80 można by było poprawić skrypt "Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme" bo górna belka rozjechała się?


----------



## Wojti

ABYSS said:


> @jawik80 można by było poprawić skrypt "Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme" bo górna belka rozjechała się?


Już kiedyś pisałem do tego kolegi ale nie odpowiadał. Dodałem coś takiego i wszystko się wyrównało:









Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites


Stylish, the world’s largest website theme library, letting you personalize your favorite sites.




userstyles.org


----------



## SSC Fan

U mnie jeszcze nie do końca:










Sam nie mam takiego skilla a w inspektorze Chroma też nie umiem tego wyrównać. Przydałby się chyba jakiś koordynator projektu poprawiającego czytelność SSC. Na screenie tego nie widać bo przy przełączaniu okien zamyka się okienko Stylusa pokazujące moje style CSS. Są to: 100 lat planowania i Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme v. 1.4. Oprócz Stylusa używam ViolentMonkey i jak widać m.in. skrypt @toonczyk'a. Ktoś kto by chciał się podjąć zrobienia takiej kompilacji oddałby, jak myślę, nie tylko mnie wielką przysługę
Przy okazji: @Wojti, dzięki za poprawkę.


----------



## Sławek

SSC Fan said:


> U mnie jeszcze nie do końca:


Pewnie karta graficzna już nie ogarnia, szokująco dużo masz otwartych instancji przeglądarki i jeszcze w jednej z nich tyle otwartych kart i jeszcze jakieś inne programy w tle.


----------



## sudione

Sławek said:


> Pewnie karta graficzna już nie ogarnia, szokująco dużo masz otwartych instancji przeglądarki i jeszcze w jednej z nich tyle otwartych kart i jeszcze jakieś inne programy w tle.


...że co?  Ja w takim stanie odpalam przeglądarkę codziennie na komputerze (poniżej 250MB pamięci).


----------



## Sławek

Irytuje mnie, że forum automatycznie zamienia linki w postach publikowanych na takie z "podglądem". 
Jeśli kogoś to też irytuje, to mam poradę.
Po publikacji swojej wiadomości klikamy edycję i z pola linku usuwamy: unfurl="true". W efekcie linki są po staremu.


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Koledzy, mam problem. Jak wstawić trollface?


----------



## Lombat

kopiuj-wklej






















UserStyles.org Archive







33kk.github.io


----------



## Sławek

Lombat said:


> kopiuj-wklej


Albo przeciągnąć myszką w dowolne miejsce postu.


----------



## bad455

@Apolinary To zainstaluj go ręcznie: UserStyles.org Archive


----------



## Apolinary

bad455 said:


> @Apolinary To zainstaluj go ręcznie: UserStyles.org Archive


Dziękuję, ale już skasowałem stylusa i zainstalowałem na nowo, i mam już styl jawik80.


----------



## Apolinary

Złośliwy ten stylus, bo dzisiaj znowu musiałem go reinstalować.


----------



## Wojti

Dziś po południu coś chyba admini poprzestawiali i nasze skrypty się rozjechały. Tak to teraz u mnie wygląda. Przeglądarka Firefox.




















Da się to poprawić? Może @bad455 - coś zaradzi?


----------



## MortisPL

Ma ktoś może działającą obecnie wersję skryptu rozwijającego daty napisania posta?


----------



## 625

Gdy mam wpisaną treść posta i wciskam Backspace, a dojadę do spacji, ucina mi ją czasem. Strasznie to męczące, nie znacie powodu?


----------



## bad455

MortisPL said:


> Ma ktoś może działającą obecnie wersję skryptu rozwijającego daty napisania posta?


Kod dla Stylusa:


CSS:


.message-attribution time::after {
    content: " (" attr(data-date-string) ", " attr(data-time-string) ")";
}

Kod dla uBlocka:


Code:


skyscrapercity.com##.message .message-attribution time::after:style( content:  " (" attr(data-date-string) ", " attr(data-time-string) ")"; )





625 said:


> Gdy mam wpisaną treść posta i wciskam Backspace, a dojadę do spacji, ucina mi ją czasem. Strasznie to męczące, nie znacie powodu?


Jaki system i przeglądarka?


----------



## MortisPL

Dzięki, przez uBlocka fajnie działa


----------



## 625

bad455 said:


> Jaki system i przeglądarka?


Win 10 i zarówno edge, jak i chrome.


----------



## MortisPL

I coś chyba zmienili na forum bo znowu wyświetlanie daty przestało działać, zarówno opcją przez uBlocka jak i przez Stylusa


----------



## bad455

@MortisPL a z którego kodu korzystasz?


----------



## MortisPL

Z posta #418


----------



## bad455

Sprawdziłem teraz i działa. Może wczoraj było chwilowo coś nie tak (Kanadyjczycy pracują/psują forum od 15 do 21 😉).
Polecam też od czasu do czasu użyć Ctrl+F5, żeby przeładować pamięć podręczną przeglądarki.


----------



## Lombat

Mam kolejną potrzebę luźno związaną z SSC.
Potrzebuję narzędzia ułatwiającego przeglądnie KIP z bazy OOŚ.
KIP są tam publikowane formie graficznej, przerośniętej i trzeba się naklikać co strona żeby to przejrzeć. jest to skrajnie niewygodne i nieefektywne.
Najlepiej byłoby mieć możliwość ściągnięcia wszystkich obrazków w formie PDFa, z ewentualnym OCR. Ale jak ściągałem pojedynczo to się okazywało że są z przezroczystością 
Strona działa dynamicznie.
Jeśli to dużo roboty to mogę zapłacić. Po więcej info/instrukcji ewentualnie zapraszam na priv.


http://bazaoos.gdos.gov.pl/web/guest/home


----------



## toonczyk

Lombat said:


> Strona działa dynamicznie.


Spędziłem nad tym dzisiaj 2 godziny. Nie poddaję się jeszcze, będę walczył jak kiedyś będę miał więcej czasu, ale podzielę się taką obserwacją... na początku myślałem, że to działa tak, jak działa, bo ktoś celowo próbuje utrudniać użytkownikom dotarcie do tych informacji. Im dłużej zagłębiam się w kod źródłowy tej aplikacji, tym bardziej skłaniam się jednak ku prostszej interpretacji - ten potworek napisali ludzie raczej niekompetentni, implementując wymagania określone przez ludzi skrajnie niekompetentnych. Coś niesamowitego. Jako ciekawostkę powiem, że znalazłem w kodzie źródłowym dowody łamania praw autorskich, tzn. wykorzystano fragmenty kodu źródłowego łamiąc warunki licencji, na której był upubliczniony. Ale mniejsza z tym...


----------



## dugiPL

Co się stało z listą skryptów z 1 posta?


----------



## bad455

Ktoś połączył stary, zamknięty dawno temu wątek, dotyczący starego forum (vbulletin), z nowym wątkiem, dotyczącym nowego forum (xenforo/fora), więc lista działających skryptów/stylów jest gdzieś w połowie 6 strony.


----------



## 625

bad455 said:


> Ktoś połączył stary, zamknięty dawno temu wątek, dotyczący starego forum (vbulletin), z nowym wątkiem, dotyczącym nowego forum (xenforo/fora), więc lista działających skryptów/stylów jest gdzieś w połowie 6 strony.


Link do posta, to treść się przeklei


----------



## sudione

625 said:


> Link do posta, to treść się przeklei


Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC


----------



## Redzio

Mamy jakiś skrypt pozwalający na zwiększenie liczby postów na jednej stronie z 20 do np. 40? Na starej wersji forum taka możliwość była do wyboru bezpośrednio z poziomu opcji użytkownika.


----------

